# comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?



## matfis (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

am 11.12. habe ich bei comtech.de einen digitalen Bilderrahmen bestellt. Nach der Registrierung kam eine Willkommens-Mail und 5 Minuten später (nach dem Einkauf) eine Bestellbestätigung. Danach noch die kurze Mail von eTrust Shopgarantie. Alles schön in der richtigen Reihenfolge und vom korrekten Absender.

In der Bestellbestätigung standen neben dem üblichen was-hab-ich-bestellt auch die Kontodaten samt Verwendungszweck. Das Geld hab ich sofort überwiesen.

Gestern stellt sich raus: die Bestellung ist bei comtech im System, das Geld nicht. Antwort der comtech-Buchhaltung: die Kontodatengehören uns nicht, das Konto kennen wir nicht.

Jetzt stellt sich comtech quer: "Der Fehler lag nicht bei uns. Es handelt sich um einen Betrugsfall".
Und nun?!

Rückbuchen über die Hausbank geht nicht ("selbstüberwiesende Anweisungen können wir nicht rückgängig machen") - und comtech fühlt sich für die fehlerhafte Mail nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Man kann wirklich nur noch vor Vorkasse warnen! Wo bislang Phantasieshops das Geld der Geschädigten abgrasten, werden jetzt echte Shopaufrufe verfälscht und an Dummis zugeleitet.
Erstatte eine Strafanzeige und zwar sofort bei deinem nächsten Revier (nicht online)! Wende dich außerdem schriftlich an die Bank, bei der das Konto der Täter geführt wird, damit die von sich aus eine Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige erstatten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Von der Trusted-Shops-Seite:


> Finanzielle Sicherheit mit Trusted Shops Käuferschutz
> Sie können sich bis EUR 2.500,- gegen Verlust Ihrer Zahlung im Fall der Nicht-Lieferung oder nach Rückgabe der Ware absichern, unabhängig von der Zahlungsart. Die Kosten des Käuferschutzes trägt der Shop für Sie! Trusted Shops Mitarbeiter unterstützen Sie bei etwaigen Problemen mit Ihrem Online-Einkauf.


Nimm das doch mal in Anspruch.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

....wobei das nicht greift, wenn er bei einer Fälschung bestellt hatte.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo!

Da Du eine Bestellbestätigung mit der falschen Kontonummer bekommen hast, kann die eMail nicht gefälscht gewesen sein. Woher sollte der Phisher Deine Bestellung kennen? Hast Du wirklich bei Comtech.de bestellt? Vielleicht hat Comtech tatsächlich eine falsche Bankverbindung eingebunden, oder ein Mitarbeiter, der Geld braucht.

Bei Banküberweisungen muß der Name des Zahlungsempfängers überprüft werden, wenn der nicht mit dem Kontoinhaber übereinstimmt, dann besteht die Möglichkeit das Geld zurückzuholen (Bei SEPA ändert sic hdas zu Lasten der Kunden).

Ich würde mir gerne die eMails, insbesondere die Kopfzeilen ansehen.

Nebelwolf

ps. Thrusted Shops kann man in der Pfeife rauchen


----------



## betrogener23 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls am 18.12.09 Ware bei der Comtech GmbH bestellt. Genau wie bei matfis erhielt ich eine Bestellbestätigung mit falschen Kontodaten.

Gestern schrieb ich eine E-Mail an Comtech mit der Nachfrage ob meine Zahlung bei Comtech eingegangen ist. Heute erfahre ich, dass die Kontodaten in der Bestellbestätigung manipuliert worden sind und ich das Geld unwissentlich an das Konto des [ edit]  überwiesen habe.

Anzeige wegen Betrug wurde schon erstattet, mehr kann ich momentan nicht machen. Comtech verweist auch nur auf eine Anzeige und fühlt sich nicht zuständig.

Es kann sich hier nicht um Phishing handeln, schließlich ist die Bestellung bei Comtech im System eingangen und nur Comtech wusste zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellbestätigung (kurz nach der Bestellung) von meiner Kundennummer und Auftragsnummer. Die Bestellbestätigung mit den falschen Kontodaten wurde auch definitiv durch die Server von Comtech zugestellt, dies ist anhand des E-Mail Headers nachweisbar.

Es muss wirklich so sein wie Nebelwolf es vermutet: Bei Comtech muss jemand die Kontoinformationen manipuliert haben. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist ausgeschlossen, wie soll jemand E-Mails auf dem Weg zu mir manipulieren?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo zusammen!

Könntet Ihr die Kopfzeilen der eMails veröffentlichen? Oder per PN an mich weiterleiten? Ich würde gerne nachschauen woher die eMails stammen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## matfis (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

das positive zuerst: heute kam bei meiner Bank das Geld zurück (11 Tage (6Werktage) nach der Zahlung), weil Kontonummer und Kontoname nicht zusammenpassen.

@betrogener23: das interessante, daran ist, das comtech Dir gegenüber scheinbar zugegeben hat, selbst ein Problem gehabt zu haben. Bei mir wurde immer nur abgewiegelt und *ich* hätte das Problem gehabt. Die Mail ist bei mir/auf dem Weg zu mir verändert wurden. Auch wurde mir gegenüber nicht erwähnt, daß Comtech selbst irgendwelche Schritte eingeleitet hat (Du schreibst ja: die verweisen auf eine Anzeige).

@Nebelwolf: warum nicht den Header posten und nur per PN schicken? Hier ist er:

[HEADER]From - Fri Dec 11 18:20:05 2009
X-Account-Key: account2
X-UIDL: 0MDPmj-1NIFwm2cVp-00H6wo
X-Mozilla-Status: 1001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
X-Mozilla-Keys:                                                                                 
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivery-Date: Fri, 11 Dec 2009 18:19:01 +0100
Received: from server738-han.de-nserver.de (server738-han.de-nserver.de [85.158.183.246])
    by mx.kundenserver.de (node=mxeu5) with ESMTP (Nemesis)
    id 0MDPmj-1NIFwm2cVp-00H6wo for MEINE_MAIL_ADRESSE; Fri, 11 Dec 2009 18:19:01 +0100
Received: (qmail 24059 invoked by uid 1004); 11 Dec 2009 18:19:01 +0100
Date: 11 Dec 2009 18:19:01 +0100
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
To: ICH
Subject: Bestellung 4xxxxx
From: "comtech GmbH" <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: MWbusiness Mailer
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-User: 1014
X-Path: L2NvbXJmZGVmL3d3dy5jb210ZWNoLmRlL2NvbXRlY2hfZnVsbC9yZWxlYXNlcy8yMDA5MTIwNzE0MDcxMC9odG1sL2VpY2hlbA==


Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Bestellung im Online-Shop der Comtech GmbH.[/HEADER]
*snip*

Zahlungsweise
------------------------------------------------------
Vorkasse

Unsere Bankverbindung lautet:

Kontoinhaber: Comtech GmbH
Kto: 32272890
Bank: Sparkasse Mittelmosel-Eifel
BLZ: 58751230

Betrag: xx,xx EUR
Verwendungszweck: 415391


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo zusammen!

Aus den folgenden Headerzeilen ergibt sich:


> 10: Received: from server738-han.de-nserver.de (server738-han.de-nserver.de
> 11: [85.158.183.246])
> 12: by mx.kundenserver.de (node=mxeu5) with ESMTP (Nemesis)


Zeile 12: Der Mailserver von 1&1 ist vertrauenswürdig, daher stimmt die IP in Zeile 11
Zeile 11: 85.158.183.246 ist die IP von der die eMail verschickt worden ist:
Whois record for 85.158.183.246 (Mit comtech.de SSL-Zertifikat)
ping zeigt, daß Comtech.de auch auf der IP 85.158.183.246 liegt.

Die falsche Bankverbindung ist definitiv von Comtech.de versendet worden. 

Das Verhalten von Comtech ist unglaublich unseriös!

Nebelwolf


----------



## betrogener23 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Den gleichen E-Mail Header hat meine Bestätigungsmail auch, Absender ist Comtechs Mail Server.

Ich habe mich vorhin glaube ich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Comtech hat mir gegenüber gar nichts zugegeben, sondern nur angedeutet dass die E-Mail auf dem Weg zu mir verändert sein worden muss und gesagt ich solle Anzeige erstatten.

Bei mir war als Bankverbindung allerdings die Wirecard Bank angegeben. Ich hoffe da lässt sich das Geld dann auch noch zurückholen. Hast du auch Anzeige erstattet, matfis? Oder hast du bei der Bank einfach nur nachgefragt ob die das Geld zurück holen können? Meine Bank meinte nämlich dass es keine Chance gibt an das Geld ranzukommen. Stimmt das? Kontoname und Nummer stimmen bei dann doch auch nicht überein. Ich hab auch mal einen Nachforschungsantrag bei der Bank gestellt um zu sehen wem das Konto wirklich gehört. Da es bei mir auch nur eine normale (Online-)überweisung gewesen ist, muss doch das gleich gelten wie bei matfis?


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



matfis schrieb:


> das positive zuerst: heute kam bei meiner Bank das Geld zurück (11 Tage (6Werktage) nach der Zahlung), _*weil Kontonummer und Kontoname nicht zusammenpassen*_.


...na das ist ja auch mal interessant! Seit 01.11.2009 wird die Übereinstimmung von genanntem Empfängername und Kontoinhaber doch gar nicht mehr geprüft, dachte ich. Oder ist das den Banken frei gestellt, wie sie das nun handhaben?


----------



## jehmann (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

ich bin Geschäftsführer der Comtech GmbH. Wir wissen erst seit kurzem von den Fällen, und uns ist aktuell nicht klar, wie genau die Emails manipuliert wurden. Vorstellbar wäre eine Manipulation an einem Gatewayserver des Rechenzentrums oder ähnliches, aber das sind nur Vermutungen. Wir haben unsererseits Strafanzeige gestellt. Einen Mitarbeiter unseres Hauses kann man ausschliessen, da die Bankverbindungen die angezeigt wurden (wir wissen von 2 - Sparkasse und Postbank) keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf Mitarbeiter zulassen.  

In den für die Anzeige und für die Email mit der Bankverbindung genutzten Dateien wurde die letzte Änderung Ende Oktober vorgenommen und hier stimmt die Bankverbindung. Wir wissen nur von wenigen Fällen, konnten aber bei der Sparkasse Mittelmosel erreichen, daß die Zahlungen an die Kunden zurückgebucht werden. 

Hier im Forum ist von einer dritten Bankverbindung die Rede, bitte teilen Sie mir diese mit. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Joachim Ehmann


----------



## matfis (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

@betrogener23: meine Bank (DKB) hat mir auch wenig Hoffnungen gemacht, ich hatte aber einen Antrag auf Rückbuchung eingereicht, was wohl möglich ist, wenn das Geld noch auf dem fremden Konto ist und statthaft versichert wird, daß es ein Fehler/eine Straftat war. Im Zweifelsfall will die Bank dann eine Kopie der Strafanzeige sehen.
Wenn das Geld allerdings auf dem fremden Konto schon weg ist --> Pech gehabt. Ins Minus bucht die Bank nicht, da sie sonst selbst auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.
Als ich den Antrag per Fax gesendet habe, hab ich Spaßeshalber noch mal auf das Konto geschaut - und da war die Rückbuchung bereits da (das hat sich also überschnitten und nichts mit meiner Anfrage an die Bank zu tun gehabt).

@jehmann: vielen Dank für die Infos - aber warum nicht gleich so ausführlich in dem Mailkontakt zwischen mir und Ihnen/Ihrer Buchhaltung? Warum nicht? Warum muss man den Eindruck bekommen, es soll von Seiten Ihrer Firma unter den Teppich gekehrt werden und man wird mit dem Problem allein gelassen?
Vielen Dank aber trotzdem an dieser Stelle für Ihre Bemühungen um die Geldrückbuchung - ich gehe davon aus, daß ich das den Bemühungen zu verdanken habe, daß mein Geld wieder da ist. Denn wie Reducal ganz richtig schreibt, prüfen die Banken diese Daten nicht mehr - um dem Bankkunden das Leben noch schwerer zu machen.


----------



## betrogener23 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Schön, dass die Comtech GmbH nun auch mal auf die Sache reagiert. Die Kontodaten, an die ich den Betrag überwiesen habe, habe ich bereits Ihrer Buchhaltung per E-Mail zugeschickt. BLZ des falschen Kontos ist 51230800, Wirecard Bank. Mehr Details darf ich hier nicht veröffentlichen. Ich würde Sie gerne auch persönlich zu der Sache kontaktieren, leider sind Sie hier im Forum nur als Gast angemeldet.


----------



## betrogener23 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Die Sache hat sich glaube ich erledigt. Das falsche Konto wurde soeben aufgelöst und ich habe mein Geld wieder.


----------



## JEhmann (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Wir sprechen gerade mit allen 3 beteiligten Banken, damit die Kunden schnellstmöglich ihr Geld zurück bekommen. Bei 2 Banken ist das auch gelungen, von dort werden die Zahlungen zurückgebucht. Die dritte Bank ist die Postbank Frankfurt, von dort liegt noch keine Antwort 
vor. Hier gestaltet sich schwierig, daß wir nicht der Geschädigter sind, das ist ja leider der Kunde, der sich direkt mit der Postbank in Verbindung setzen sollte. 

Von unserer Seite aus ist es nach wie vor unklar, was genau passiert ist, da auf unserem Server keine Dateien verändert wurden, wie ich schon geschrieben habe. 

Wir suchen mit Hochdruck nach einer Erklärung und ich werde mich wieder melden, sobald etwas genaueres vorliegt. 

Bei Fragen können Sie sich selbstverständlich per Email über unser Kontakt Formular an uns wenden.


----------



## GastMW (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



JEhmann schrieb:


> Wir sprechen gerade mit allen 3 beteiligten Banken, damit die Kunden schnellstmöglich ihr Geld zurück bekommen. Bei 2 Banken ist das auch gelungen, von dort werden die Zahlungen zurückgebucht. Die dritte Bank ist die Postbank Frankfurt, von dort liegt noch keine Antwort
> vor. Hier gestaltet sich schwierig, daß wir nicht der Geschädigter sind, das ist ja leider der Kunde, der sich direkt mit der Postbank in Verbindung setzen sollte.
> 
> Von unserer Seite aus ist es nach wie vor unklar, was genau passiert ist, da auf unserem Server keine Dateien verändert wurden, wie ich schon geschrieben habe.
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr Ehmann,
ich finde es löblich, dass Sie als Geschäftsführer sich zu dem Vorfall äußern. Ihre Aussagen sind meines Erachtens glaubwürdig, zumal ich die comtech GmbH bisher immer als sehr seriöses Unternehmen wahrgenommen habe. Nach Rücksprachen mit der Wirecard Bank (eine der 3 Bankverbindungen, die fälschlicherweise angegeben wurden) ist das genannnte Konto schon längere Zeit inaktiv, d.h. Überweisungen im Rahmen dieses Vorfalls werden zurück transferiert. Beruhigend! Zwar ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie die Mail-Fehlleitung funktioniert. Für diese unreflektierte Schuldzuweisung an comtech und die 3 Banken seitens vieler habe ich jedoch noch weniger Verständnis.


----------



## betrogener23 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

War das jetzt etwa eine Werbemeldung der Firma Comtech...?! 

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eine reisen große Frechheit wie die Firma Comtech reagiert hat. Anstatt Fehler zuzugeben und die Sache zu regeln war man erstmal selbst der Dumme und musste seinem Geld hinterher telefonieren, zur Polizei rennen, etc. Ganz zu schweigen von den Gebühren, die dadurch bei meiner Bank entstanden sind.

Die gesamte Kommunikation zwischen den Geschädigten und der Firma Comtech war und ist mangelhaft. Informationen kamen nur tröpfchenweise durch, auf Mails wird teilweise gar nicht geantwortet. Erst durch dieses Forum habe ich weiteres erfahren, per Mail kam da noch gar nichts!

Auch wenn Comtech selbst nur Geschädigter ist. Ein Sicherheitsleck in der IT darf gerade in solch kritischen Bereichen einfach nicht vorkommen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Um Klarheit zu schaffen, welcher User   hier  postet, ins Forum Allgemeines verschoben.
Anonyme Gastnicks sind für gelegentliche Postings aber nicht sinnvoll für Dialoge und Konversationen.  
Die kleine  Mühe sich anzumelden, dürfte wohl zumutbar sein.
Die Fragesteller konnten es ja auch.


----------



## GeradeNochGutgegangen (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Irgendwie tut es gut zu sehen, dass man nicht allein auf so einen Betrug hereingefallen ist... Danke an alle anderen, die sich in diesem Forum schon gemeldet haben.

Mein Fall:
- Bestellt am Freitag 18.12.2009 11:50:01 (Zeitangabe lt. Bestätigungs-Email)
- Umgehend per Online-Überweisung an
Kontoinhaber: Comtech
Kto: XXXXX
Bank: Wirecard Bank
BLZ: 51230800
- Heute E-Mail von Comtech
[...]


> Sie sind vermutlich einem Betrugsfall zum Opfer gefallen.
> 
> Unsere Bankverbindung, die in unserer Bestätigungsmail und unserem Impressum aufgeführt wird, lautet:
> [...]
> ...


- Aufs Konto geschaut, Geld kam schon zurück mit Betreff:
Retouren       BESTELLNUMMER xxxxxx-WS,RAS KONTO ERLOSCHEN

Puh...

Hier die Header der Bestätigungs-E-Mail:

[header]Erhalten: from [85.158.183.246] (helo=server738-han.de-nserver.de) by mx29.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.110 #314) id 1NLaPo-0000tF-00 for [.......]; Fri, 18 Dec 2009 11:50:32 +0100
Erhalten: (qmail 5925 invoked by uid 1004); 18 Dec 2009 11:50:01 +0100
Datum: 18.12.2009 11:50:01
Message-id: <[email protected]>
An: xxx <[email protected]>
Betreff: Bestellung xxxxxx
Von: comtech GmbH <[email protected]>
Mime-version: 1.0
X-mailer: MWbusiness Mailer
Content-type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-transfer-encoding: 7bit
X-user: 1014
X-path: L2NvbXJmZGVmL3d3dy5jb210ZWNoLmRlL2NvbXRlY2hfZnVsbC9yZWxlYXNlcy8yMDA5MTIwNzE0MDcxMC9odG1sL2VpY2hlbA==
Return-path: [email protected]
X-evolution-source: pop://[email protected]/ [/header]

Der Header entspricht den anderen E-Mails von comtech.
85.158.183.246 ist ja tatsächlich der Server von comtech (nslookup comtech.de gibt auch 85.158.183.246).
Dass die Mail auf dem Gateway des Rechenzentrumsbetreibers manipuliert wurde, erscheint mir durchaus plausibel.

Ich werde umgehend Strafanzeige erstatten, bei der Wirecard-Bank anfragen, wer dieses Konto besessen hat und bei dem Rechenzentrumsbetreiber ProfiHost anfragen, ob es sein kann, dass der Gateway-Server gehackt wurde, bzw. über welche Routen der Netzwerkverkehr läuft.
Ich denke (aber wer weiss das schon) nicht, dass die E-Mail im Bereich der web.de-Server manipuliert wurde. Weiter oben wurde ja indirekt erwähnt, dass ein E-Mail-Konto bei 1&1 genutzt wurde, und 1&1 und web.de gehören doch zum gleichen Verein (United Internet AG).
Bei welchem Provider haben andere Opfer ihr E-Mail-Konto?

Was ich mich - aus reiner Neugier - frage, ist, woher Comtech wusste, dass ich Geld an die Wirecard-Bank überwiesen hatte - wahrscheinlich von der Bank selbst oder von der Polizei.

Zur Info die Daten des Netzwerksbetreibers:

[.......]


----------



## GeradeNochGutgegangen (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Das vergaß ich noch zu schreiben:
Comtech erscheint mir bis jetzt unschuldig zu sein. Ich habe soeben das Geld an das (hoffentlich  ) richtige Konto überwiesen


----------



## betrugn1 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

So an Comtech es kann nur ein Mitarbeiter sein der Zugriff auf ihren Mailserver hat und die Bankverbindungen verfälscht oder in die nähe ihrer Server gekommen ist. Daher sind Sie auch dafür haftbar. Die Ip adresse stimmt 1 zu 1 mit ihrer überein die aus der Email hervor geht.
So etwas peinliches habe ich echt noch nicht erlebt da es sich nicht  einmal um eine attacke von außen Handelt.


----------



## NochEinOpfer (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Den Beitrag von GradNochGutgegangen könnte ich fast ungeändert für mich übernehmen. Habe auch am 18.12. bestellt, gleich online an Wirecard Bank überwiesen und heute die Mail (auch Mailkonto bei web.de) von comtech bekommen, ich sei ein Betrugsopfer. Glücklicherweise wurde auch bei mir das Geld schon zurückgebucht.

Was hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Am 18.12.09 wurde auf der comtech.de Seite definitiv nur die Wirecard Bank als Kontoverbindung angezeigt. Da mir die Bankverbindung seltsam vorkam, habe ich nämlich dort extra noch mal nachgeschaut. 

Hätte dort die Deutsche Bank gestanden, hätte ich definitiv dorthin überwiesen, da hab ich nämlich selbst mein Konto und entsprechend schnell wär mein Geld dagewesen.

Das Opfer ist also offensichtlich comtech und nicht deren Kunden, denn es wurden nicht nur Mails manipuliert, sondern auch die comtech.de selbst.

im ersten Moment hab ich mich noch über die Formulierung aufgeregt, ich sei Betrugsopfer geworden. Mittlerweile (natürlich auch, weil das Geld wieder da ist) hab ich eher Mitleid mit comtech, denn da scheint doch was größeres gelaufen zu sein. Bin sicher, da wird man noch von hören.

Trotz allem Ärger wünsche ich ein frohes Fest!

NochEinOpfer


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



GeradeNochGutgegangen schrieb:


> Das vergaß ich noch zu schreiben:
> Comtech erscheint mir bis jetzt unschuldig zu sein. Ich habe soeben das Geld an das (hoffentlich  ) richtige Konto überwiesen



Nur mal so zur Info:
im comtech.de/impressum. kann man die Bankverbindung abgleichen....



> Was hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Am 18.12.09 wurde auf der comtech.de Seite definitiv nur die Wirecard Bank als Kontoverbindung angezeigt. Da mir die Bankverbindung seltsam vorkam, habe ich nämlich dort extra noch mal nachgeschaut.
> 
> Hätte dort die Deutsche Bank gestanden, hätte ich definitiv dorthin überwiesen, da hab ich nämlich selbst mein Konto und entsprechend schnell wär mein Geld dagewesen.



Und ganz sicher, dass es die Seite von Comtech und nicht evtl ein Schreibfehlergrabber war, der eine gleiche Seite ins Netz sellte wie es bei den Bankphishingseiten vorgekommen ist??

Nur mal so als Idee in den Raum gestellt. Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, das der Geschäftsführer (sofern er es denn ist) sich hier offen meldete.


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



betrugn1 schrieb:


> Daher sind Sie auch dafür haftbar.


Strafrechtlich wohl kaum aber wenn es um zivilen Schadenersatz geht, wird man sich in Backnang was einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## GeradeNochGutgegangen (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Rein technisch ist es für mich sehr gut vorstellbar, dass ein Gateway-Server/Router im Rechenzentrum die Daten manipuliert hat, egal ob E-Mail-Daten oder Daten beim Abruf der comtech-Webseite.
Ich finde es mit den bisher bekannten Informationen nicht in Ordnung, Comtech zu beschuldigen.

Bzgl. dem Hinweis von NochEinOpfer, dass auch auf der Webseite die falsche Bankverbindung stand: Ich habe mich das auch gefragt, ob ich die Bankverbindung eigentlich aus der E-Mail oder von der Webseite genommen habe. Ich bin mir einfach nicht mehr sicher.

Vermutlich wäre mir aber schon aufgefallen, wenn auf der Webseite ein anderer Bankname gestanden hätte. "Wirecard-Bank" hört sich für meine Begriffe schon ein bisschen exzentrisch an (hört sich - ganz subjektiv - nicht so seriös an wie "Kreissparkasse" oder "Deutsche Bank", das ist mir beim Überweisen schon aufgefallen.
Nun frage ich mich, ob bei der Bestellung auf der Webseite überhaupt die Bankverbindung stand, und ob die Bestellseite damals am 18.12 eigentlich SSL-verschlüsselt war - das weiß ich alles nicht mehr. Soll mir eine Lehre sein - in Zufunft mache ich immer einen Screenshot. Eine SSL-Verschlüsselung würde eine Manipulation ausserhalb des Servers nämlich eigentlich unmöglich (zumindest X-fach komplexer) machen.

Mich würde weiter interessieren, bei welchem Provider andere Opfer ihre E-Mail-Konten haben.


----------



## NoGo (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,
ich bin auch ein Opfer davon.
Am 18.12 habe ich über comtech gekauft und habe auch diese E-Mail erhalten mit den Daten für die WireCard Bank.
Das Geld habe ich auch sofort überwiesen. Erst heute habe ich dann die E-Mail erhalten, dass ich betrogen wurde wie alle anderen.

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage dazu:

Bekomme ich da Geld von WireCard Bank automatisch zurück überwiesen? 
Ich habe bisher nichts bekommen. Habe denen aber eine E-mail zu diesem Fall geschrieben.

Danke

:wall:


----------



## betrogener23 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

@NoGo: Wenn es die gleiche Kontonummer wie bei uns war (50512) wird das wohl der Fall sein.

Mein Mail Provider ist GMX. Eine Manipulation kann nur bei Comtech oder direkt auf dem Mailserver (der bei 1&1 steht?) stattgefunden haben. Aber das sind nur Vermutungen, die Polizei wird da schon ermitteln.

Mir kam die Bankverbindung bei der Wirecard Bank auch seltsam vor, hab dann aber im Mail Header gesehen dass die Mail wirklich von Comtech kam und hab mir nichts dabei gedacht...


----------



## OpferXX (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hi,
    habe auch am 18.12 um 00:50 Uhr  Bestellt und Direkt Online Überwiesen.
      Ich habe die Kontodaten nicht mit dem Impressum der auf der Comtech HP abgeglichen, wird mir eine Lehre sein. Wobei diese  laut der Aussage  von "NochEinOpfer" auch zum besagten Zeitpunkt auch auf die Wirecard-Bank lautete
Gestern fragte ich dann mal bei Comtech an ob der Betrag schon eingegangen sei.
  Heute bekam ich dann die Bekannte Antwort
Mein Geld kam heute zu Glück auch zurück!
  Achja habe auch eine web.de E-Mail-Adresse


----------



## NoGo (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

dann hoffe ich doch das ich das Geld auch noch zurück kriege. die kontonummer ist die gleiche. 
habe meine E-mailadresse bei 1und1.


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Der Server von der Firma wurde offensichtlich kompromittiert, daher ist sehr wohl die Firma für eventuelle Schäden verantwortlich. Normalerweise muss ein kompromittierter Server sofort vom Netz genommen werden. Danach muss er offline von Spezialisten untersucht werden, am besten in Verbindung mit den Behörden. Die Aussage, das die Mails auf dem Weg zum Kunden manipuliert wurden, ist hanebüchen.

Zusätzlich ist zu prüfen ob die Shopsoftware auch von anderen Shops verwendet wird und ob sie Lücken hat. Alles ist möglich. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo zusammen!

Für mich steht zweifelsfrei fest, daß die Manipulationen auf dem Server von Comtech.de stattgefunden haben. Die eMails sind direkt vom Comtech.de-Server mit verschiedenen Mailservern ausgetauscht worden. Die Behauptung, daß Router im Rechenzentrum manipuliert worden sind ist in meinen Augen ein dreister Versuch die Verantwortung von Comtech zu vernebeln. Solche Angriffe sind zwar in der Theorie möglich, aber in der Praxis viel zu aufwendig. Sehr einfach ist es dagegen unzureichend abgesicherte Server "aufzumachen" und die Daten zu verändern.

Wenn Comtech falsche Bankdaten verschendet, ist es deren Problem und die Firma muß selbstverständlich für den Schaden aufkommen. Der Versuch Verantwortung und Schaden auf die Kunden abzuwälzen ist eine Frechheit!

Nebelwolf


----------



## NochEinOpfer (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo noch mal,

@BenTigger, nein, Schreibfehlergrabber ist eigentlich nicht möglich, da ich ja zur Bestellung bei comtech angemeldet war. Und da stand eben Wirecard Bank auf der comtech Seite, ich meine im Impressum. 

Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass bei der Kontonr. noch eine Null zusätzlich davor stand, da aber die Bankleitzahl stimmte, habe ich gutgläubig überwiesen. Wird mir eine Lehre für die Zukunft sein!

Denke auch, dass sich da wohl jemand Zugang zum comtech Server verschafft hat.

Besten Gruß

NochEinOpfer


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Momentan ist im Impressum eine Bankverbindung zur Deutschen Bank Waiblingen angegeben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## ccall4help (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

guten abend..
bin auch geschädigter  
gleiche Kontonummer wie ihr, auch beio der Wirecard bank

nur hab ich kein Geld zurückbekommen meine Bank und die Wirecardbank tun auch bisher nix, um des mir zurückzubringen (hab mit beiden telefoniert)
war grad bei der Polizei und hab ne Anzeige abgegeben..

was habt ihr denn sonst noch gemacht? und wie habt ihr euer geld wiederbekommen??

ich hab auch nen screenshot von der bestellbestätigung auf comtech.de sogar da is die Falsche kontonummer und alles angegeben...

greetz!!


----------



## betrogener23 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hey,

ich denke mal bei dir geht es um das gleiche Konto wie bei uns (50512). Wahrscheinlich hat deine Bank längere Laufzeiten bei Rücküberweisungen. 

Ich habe gestern neben der Anzeige bei der Polizei noch einen Nachforschungsauftrag bei meiner Bank in Auftrag gegeben. Was die da herausgefunden haben liegt mir aber noch nicht vor, von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es nichts mit der Rücküberweisung zu tun hat.

Wann hast du denn bei Comtech bestellt, bzw. wann hast du den Betrag überwiesen?


----------



## OriginalOri (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo alle miteinander,

vorerst möchte ich mich für meine Ausdrucksweise entschuldigen, aber ich bin sowas von wütend. (Mir ist es auch passiert und ich habe grade die E-Mail gelesen)

Es kann wohl nicht angehen, dass einer Seite mit 3 Zertifikaten (unter anderem von Chip) so etwas passiert?! Des Weiteren finde ich es die größte Frechheit von Comtech eine E-Mail an die Kunden zu schreiben in der es praktisch heisst: "Es war Ihr Fehler, wir können nichts machen - viel Spaß beim Geld wieder beschaffen". Natürlich frei übersetzt 

Bei mir war das falsche Konto von der Postbank. Habe das Geld am 14.12.2009 (ein Tag nach meiner Bestellung bei Comtech) sofort überwiesen. Suuuper dass mein Geschenk für meine liebste nicht an Weihnachten da sein wird und noch dazu ein dreistelliger Betrag scheinbar weg ist. 

Hat vielleicht irgendwer der an die Postbank überwiesen hat, schon sein Geld zurück bekommen? Ich werde jetzt zwar gleich zur Bank fahren, aber habe wenig Hoffnung das was drauf ist.

Wie ist das bei der Polizei? Ist das ein großer Zeitaufwand? Könnte zu diesem Thema jemand mehr dazu sagen, vielleicht?

VIELEN DANK an alle die mitdiskutieren und Erfahrung posten! Wie bereits jemand geschrieben hat, es ist schön zu wissen das man nicht alleine da steht.

MfG :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jehmann (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

So, mittlerweile habe ich einen Account eingerichtet, damit jeder jetzt auch sicher sein kann, daß die Posting von uns (Comtech) sind (kann der Moderator sicherlich bestätigen). 

Folgender Zwischenstand

1. Zahlungen an die Sparkasse wurden nach unseren Informationen alle an die Kunden direkt zurückgebucht 

2. Zahlungen an die Wirecard Bank (für deren Unterstützung ich mich bedanken möchte) wurden dann zurückbezahlt, wenn ein Rückruf der Überweisung vorgenommen wurde. 

Die restlichen Zahlungen sind noch auf einem Sperrkonto der Wirecard Bank. Wir haben von der Wirecard Bank eine Excel Datei erhalten und wissen nun welche Zahlungen noch dort auf einem Sperrkonto liegen. Wir werden am Montag diese Bestellungen ausliefern. Leider schaffen wir das nicht schneller, weil wir noch auf einen entgültigen Abgleich zwischen Rückerstattungen und noch vorhandenen Zahlungen warten müssen. 

3. Zahlungen an die Postbank Frankfurt. Hier gibt es leider noch nichts positives. Unser Rechtsanwalt hat im Namen aller Kunden ein sehr deutliches Telefax an die Postbank mit der Aufforderung zur Rückerstattung geschrieben. Wir werden alle Kunden unstützen, damit diese Zahlungen zurück kommen, nur brauche ich noch einige Tage bis bis eine rechtlich vernünftige Strategie vorliegt. 

Zur Hackerangriff: 

Unser Server steht in einem Rechenzentrum. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein sogenanntes managed System, auf das wir keinen sicherheitsrelevanten Zugriff haben. Das hat sich bis dato auch bewährt, weil dort die Spezialisten sind, die für entsprechende Sicherheit durch das notwendige Know-How sorgen können. 

Es kann im moment nicht zuverlässig gesagt werden, was genau und wie genau die Modifikationen passiert sind. Der oder die Hacker haben alle Spuren verwischt. 

Wir haben denoch einen Spezialisten engagiert, der seit gestern zumindest auf unserem System nach möglichen Sicherheitslücken sucht und falls er welche findet auch schliesst. 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist niemand gegen Hackerangriff gefeit, siehe 

USA Computerkriminalitt - FBI prft Hackerangriff auf Citibank -Millionenverlust - Ausland - Politik - Hamburger Abendblatt

Natürlich wollen wir uns auf keinen Fall aus der Verantwortung stehlen, sondern die Kunden unterstützen, damit der unangenehme Vorfall schnellstmöglich aus der Welt geschafft werden kann. Wir sind ein seriöser Anbieter und gerade für uns ist die Vorfall sehr schlimm. Ich mag mir aktuell den Vertrauens- und damit auch den Umsatzverlust noch gar nicht ausmalen. 

Trotzdem haben wir in der Aufklärung und der Lösung des Vorfalls schon gute Erfolge erzielt. Ein Grossteil der Zahlungen wurde zurückerstattet, bei einem weiteren erheblichen Teil können wir ab Montag die Ware ausliefern. 

Ich persönlich bleibe weiter am Ball und berichte wieder, wenn ich neue Informationen habe. 

Ich wünsche Ihnen allen dennoch ein frohes und erholsames Weihnachtsfest. 

Joachim Ehmann
Comtech GmbH


----------



## ccall4help (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



betrogener23 schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bei Comtech bestellt, bzw. wann hast du den Betrag überwiesen?


 
jo.. bei mir gehts um das gleiche Konto..
und ich hab am 18. bestellt, bzw am 19 überwiesen.. ich bin halt erst so so spät misstrauisch geworden, weil ich lang nich zur Bank konnt..

greetz

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:02:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:56:59 ----------




OriginalOri schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei der Polizei? Ist das ein großer Zeitaufwand? Könnte zu diesem Thema jemand mehr dazu sagen, vielleicht?


 
jo.. ich war ja bei der Pollizei.. des geht eigendlich vom Zeitaufwand.. ca ne halbe stunde (essei denn, du musst noch, wie ich , ne halbe stunde warten )
nimm am besten den gesamten bisherigen e-mail verkehr mit Comtech, und evtl nen Kotoauszug mit.. dann isses recht umkompliziert
und man fühlt sich danach irgendwie besser 

greetz

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:04:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:02:14 ----------




jehmann schrieb:


> 2. Zahlungen an die Wirecard Bank (für deren Unterstützung ich mich bedanken möchte) wurden dann zurückbezahlt, wenn ein Rückruf der Überweisung vorgenommen wurde


 
öhm.. "Rückruf der Überweisung"? was muss ich dazu machen??
 meine Bank hat gemeint, des könnte man nich machen, weil ich ja überwiesen hab


----------



## Doomsday (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

...Hier leider das Gleiche.

In unserem Fall wurde das Geld auf folgendes Konto überwiesen:
Kto: 224096602
Bank: Postbank Frankfurt
BLZ: 50010060

Die Bestellung ist allerding nicht am 18.12.2009 sondern am 12.12.2009 getätigt worden. Es könnten also mehr User betroffen sein, als nur die am 18.12.09 bestellt haben.

So wie es sich mir jetzt darstellt, sind ja nicht nur die ausgehenden E-Mails, sondern mindestens auch das Impressum und die Bestellbestätigungseite auf comtech.de verändert worden.
Entsprechende Beweise scheinen ja vorzuliegen


ccall4help schrieb:


> [...]ich hab auch nen screenshot von der bestellbestätigung auf comtech.de sogar da is die Falsche kontonummer und alles angegeben...[...]



In jedem Fall ist der Server auf der comptech.de läuft kompromittiert worden.
Ich frage mich, wie zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt sicher gestellt werden kann, dass alle Änderungen die der/die Angreifer vorgenommen haben gefunden und beseitigt werden konnten.
Im Falle eines solchen Zugriffs auf das System stellt sich weiterhin die Frage, inwieweit Kunden-Daten Ausgespäht werden konnten.

Ist es wirklich sicher, den Shop weiter laufen zu lassen, wenn noch nicht einmal geklärt werden konnte wie die Eindringlinge ins System kommen konnten?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich habe nicht vor, gegen comtech zu schießen. Wie es ausschaut kümmert man sich hier ja mit Hochdruck um das Thema.
Und hier ist der (Image-)Schaden sicherlich noch gar nicht abzusehen...
Für uns ist natürlich entscheidend, wie comtech sich in Sache "Postbank - Geld Rückerstattung" verhalten wird.
Vor allem dann, wenn sich die Postbank hier quer stellen sollte. Allerdings sollte die juristische Sachlage hier ja eindeutig sein.

Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wird natürlich auch gemacht. Schon damit hier ermittelt wird und die Hintergründe aufgedeckt und hoffentlich die Betrüger gefasst werden können. (Irgend jemand müssen die Konten ja gehören. Auch wenn hier wahrscheinlich auch betrogen wurde.)

Es wäre natürlich hilfreich, wenn es entsprechende Vordefinierte Schreiben für die Anzeige und die Bank zur Verfügung stehen würden.

Viele Grüße,
Doomsday


----------



## jehmann (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

So, noch ein Wort zu den Sicherheitsfragen: 

Wir können zumindest sicherstellen, daß sich aktuell auf unserem Server keinerlei schadhafter Code befindet. Wir nutzen für die Entwicklung ein Versionierungssystem, bei dem sich der gesamte Programmcode (Achtung jetzt wird es etwas technisch), bei uns hier im Haus befindet. Bei einem sogenannten Deploy (also wenn eine neue Version des Shops aufgespielt wird), wird der gesamte Datenbestand (der Programmdateien, nicht der Datenbank) neu in ein neues Verzeichnis auf dem Webserver gespielt und das alte Verzeichnis gelöscht. 

Ein Deploy war das erste was wir unternommen haben als uns klar wurde, daß etwas passiert sein kann, damit zumindest sichergestellt ist, daß sich kein schadhafter Code mehr auf unserem System befindet. 

Wie gesagt, wir suchen weiter, aber im moment (Stand jetzt, 23.12 - 19:19 Uhr) ist das System sicher. Einige mögliche Sicherheitslücken wurden geschlossen, auch im Rechenzentrum. 

Ich bin natürlich dankbar für jeden technisch versierten Tipp der uns noch weiterhilft.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Joachim Ehmann


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Was ich bei der Geschichte nicht ganz verstehe: Die Drahtzieher der Manipulation mögen technisch versiert sein aber ansonsten nicht sehr clever.

Die Manipulation mußte doch in relativ kurzer Zeit auffliegen und dass die  bis dahin erbeutete Geldsumme bereits zur Finanzierung des Lebensabend reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Risiko gefaßt  zu werden ist m.E relativ groß.


----------



## jehmann (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

In der Tat, alles ist möglich. Wie schon geschrieben, haben wir den kompletten Programmcode ersetzt, sodaß zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine manipulierte Datei mehr auf dem System sein kann. 

Wir haben natürlich sofort Kontakt mit den Behörden aufgenommen. Leider ist sowohl der technische Stand als auch das technische Know How kaum vorhanden, sodaß von dieser Seite kaum Hilfe zu erwarten ist. 



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Der Server von der Firma wurde offensichtlich kompromittiert, daher ist sehr wohl die Firma für eventuelle Schäden verantwortlich. Normalerweise muss ein kompromittierter Server sofort vom Netz genommen werden. Danach muss er offline von Spezialisten untersucht werden, am besten in Verbindung mit den Behörden. Die Aussage, das die Mails auf dem Weg zum Kunden manipuliert wurden, ist hanebüchen.
> 
> Zusätzlich ist zu prüfen ob die Shopsoftware auch von anderen Shops verwendet wird und ob sie Lücken hat. Alles ist möglich.
> 
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:56:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:52:16 ----------

Zum Schaden; 

soweit wir im moment wissen wurden am 11.12 ca. 30 Emails (von über 1000 Bestellbestätigungen verändert). Am 12.12. ca. 35 Emails und am 18.12. ca. 100 Mails, jeweils nur ein kleiner Teil der Bestellbestätigungen es gesamten Tages. Nach welchen Kriterien ist mir nicht klar. 

Bis auf die ca. 30 Fälle bei der Postbank konnten wir in allen anderen das Geld für die Kunden sicherstellen und zurückbuchen oder wir liefern die Ware aus. In den Postbank Fällen werden wir die Kunden nicht "im Regen stehen lassen". Aber aktuell haben wir gegenüber der Postbank rechtlich keinerlei Anspruch. Der Geschädigte ist rechtlich betrachtet der Kunde, und der Schädiger ist der Betrüger, zusammen mit der Postbank die beim Zahlungseingang hätte feststellen müssen, daß die Zahlungen an die Comtech GmbH gingen und gar nicht dem Empfangskonto hätten gutgeschrieben werden dürfen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:00:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:56:55 ----------

Der Schaden ist wirtschaftlich sicherlich gering, es geht aktuell noch, soweit wir wissen, um einen niedrigen 4-stelligen Betrag. 

Mittlerweile konnten wir einige verdächtige IP Adressen finden.


----------



## RaptorTP (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Zahlungen an die Wirecard Bank

zu denen gehör ich auch zwar am 18.12.

also soll ich erst mal abwarten ?

bin selbst bei der Postbank

wär für Infos dankbar.

Gruß Tobi

Hab mich mal hier angemeldet, bin schon etwas erleichtert durch diese Informationen hier - mal schauen was da kommt

sollt ich bescheid geben, wirecardbank anrufen ?
oder email ?

wünsch nen schönen Abend


----------



## OpferXX (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo Herr Ehmann,
  auf diesem Wege wollte ich mich für die zahlreichen  u. umfassenden Infos –zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit- sowie  für Ihre Bemühungen hinsichtlich des Vorfalls bedanken. 

  Jeder der etwas Ahnung von der Materie hat, muss wohl zugeben, dass es im Internet leicht zu Übergriffen dieser Art kommen kann und nichts unmöglich ist. 
  Da ich den fehlgeleiteten Betrag schon zurückerhalten habe, kann ich mich schon auf die Lieferung der bestellten Ware freuen.

  Ich hoffe für die übrigen Betroffen und die Comtech GmbH auf einen guten Ausgang!

  Trotz allem wünsche ich Ihnen einigermaßen erholsame Weihnachtstage


----------



## GeradeNochGutgegangen (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



ccall4help schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn sonst noch gemacht? und wie habt ihr euer geld wiederbekommen??


Bei mir kam das Geld ganz automatisch zurück. Ich hab heute die E-Mail von comtech erhalten, dass ich auf das falsche Konto überwiesen habe, hab dann gleich auf mein Konto geschaut und das Geld war schon da.
Ich denke Du musst Dich wirklich an die Wirecard-Bank wenden, und zumindest mal nachfragen, wer denn nun der Kontoinhaber dieses dubiosen Kontos ist. Spätestens wenn Du eine Kopie der Anzeige bei der Polizei mitschickst, sollte die Bank diese Daten eigentlich rausrücken...


ccall4help schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen screenshot von der bestellbestätigung auf comtech.de sogar da is die Falsche kontonummer und alles angegeben...


Kannst Du auf dem Screenshot mal nachschauen, ob die Bestellbestätigung mit der Kontonummer SSL-verschlüsselt war?
Fing die Adresszeile mit https:// (nicht http:// ohne s) an?
Ist rechts unten im Browser ein Schloss-Symbol zu sehen?
Ich kann mich nicht mehr sicher erinnern, wie das bei mir war.
Aber soweit ich mich erinnere stand die falsche Bankverbindung schon auf der Webseite, aber die Seite war nicht verschlüsselt (ohne Garantie...).


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



GeradeNochGutgegangen schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Du eine Kopie der Anzeige bei der Polizei mitschickst, sollte die Bank diese Daten eigentlich rausrücken...


Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch. Erstens bekommt man keine Kopie einer Anzeige sondern allenfalls eine Bestätigung über die Erstattung der Anzeige und zweitens könnte da bei einer Bank ja jeder kommen.

Die meisten der erstatteten Anzeigen werden wohl erst in den nächsten Wochen in Backnang und/oder bei der Fachdienststelle in Stuttgart landen, wo mit zeitlicher Verzögerung nur noch die Scherben zusammen getragen werden. Denn wie sagte der Herr Ehmann schon treffend?


jehmann schrieb:


> Leider ist sowohl der technische Stand als auch das technische Know How kaum vorhanden, sodaß von dieser Seite kaum Hilfe zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Doomsday (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo Herr Ehmann,

 auch ich möchte nicht versäumen, mich für Ihren (das gilt natürlich fürs ganze Team) Einsatz zu bedanken.



jehmann schrieb:


> soweit wir im moment wissen wurden am 11.12 ca. 30 Emails (von über 1000 Bestellbestätigungen verändert). Am 12.12. ca. 35 Emails und am 18.12. ca. 100 Mails, jeweils nur ein kleiner Teil der Bestellbestätigungen es gesamten Tages. Nach welchen Kriterien ist mir nicht klar.


 Könnte es sein, dass es sich hierbei um Tests handelt.
 Allein die Tatsache, dass die Bankkonten nicht längst abgeräumt waren spricht ja eigentlich gegen die Vermutung, dass man sich im großen stil bereichern wollte..
 Spammer verschicken ja manchmal auch kleinere Testmengen an Mails um die Spamfilter Reaktion zu testen.
 Umso wichtiger, dass dies weiter verfolgt wird um zukünftige Aktionen zu unterbinden.



jehmann schrieb:


> In den Postbank Fällen werden wir die Kunden nicht "im Regen stehen lassen".


 Das hört man natürlich sehr gerne und tröstet ein wenig über das nun nicht eintreffende Weihnachtsgeschenk und den Betrugs trubble hinweg.



jehmann schrieb:


> [...] zusammen mit der Postbank die beim Zahlungseingang hätte feststellen müssen, daß die Zahlungen an die Comtech GmbH gingen und gar nicht dem Empfangskonto hätten gutgeschrieben werden dürfen.


So weit ich informiert bin, ist das seit 31. Oktober diesen Jahres so nicht mehr richtig. Eine Abgleichung zwischen Kontoinhaber und Kontonummer findet meines Wissens nach nicht mehr statt, weil die Banken dazu nicht mehr verpflichtet sind..
Wahrscheinlich kein Zufall, dass genau dieser Betrug genau jetzt statt findet.

Ist den Bei der Postbank sicher gestellt, dass die Betrüger das Konto nicht abräumen können? Also ist dieses zumindest gesperrt, bis die Postbank sich endlich mal bewegt. Ist ja interessant, dass man mit zwei von drei Banken unbürokratisch alles schnell regeln konnte und es bei der Postbank offensichtlich schwerer ist....



jehmann schrieb:


> Mittlerweile konnten wir einige verdächtige IP Adressen finden.


Das klingt doch gut und gibt Hoffnung!

Hoffentlich gibt es zeitnah Infos, wie es mit der Postbank weiter gehen wird..


----------



## Marco (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...na das ist ja auch mal interessant! Seit 01.11.2009 wird die Übereinstimmung von genanntem Empfängername und Kontoinhaber doch gar nicht mehr geprüft, dachte ich. Oder ist das den Banken frei gestellt, wie sie das nun handhaben?



Das stimmt so nicht! Bei SEPA-Überweisungen wird kein Name mit der Kontonummer abgeglichen, bei der normalen Überweisung schon!

Darum ist es umso unverständlicher warum die Wirecard-Bank Geld zurückhält, welches auf ein inaktives Konto überwiesen worden ist. 
Bei der Postbank sollte das Geld wegen Name/Nummer zurückgegeben werden und das Konto für derlei Zahlungseingänge sofort gesperrt werden.

In dem Zusammenhang fällt die Postbank immer wieder mit Vorabzahlungs(betrug) auf.

Gruß Marco


----------



## NoGo (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

@jehmann

ich bin froh das Sie sich für Ihre Kunden einsetzen und sie nicht alleine stehen lasse. Das machen nicht viele.

Aber wie erfahre ich, ob mein Geld auf dem Sperrkonto ist und meine Ware am Montag versendet wird oder ob ich mich da selber darum kümmern muss.
Wenn ja, was muss ich machen? Muss ich nur zu meiner Bank (Sparkasse) gehen und denen das sagen?
Ob die das überhaupt machen werden, bezweifle ich.

Danke.


----------



## jehmann (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Guten Morgen,

ich kann hier natürlich keine Kundendaten veröffentlichen.

wir werden am Montag alle Kunden anschreiben und quasi den Zahlungseingang bestätigen, deren Geld noch bei Wirecard ist. Mittlerweile hat sich ja die Kripo eingeschaltet, deshalb ist das Geld auf einem Sperrkonto, denke ich zumindest. Wir haben beschlossen, nun zunächst mal in "Vorleistung" zu gehen, und diese Beträge zu verbuchen und die Ware zu versenden. 

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat dann jeder Kunde der an Wirecard überwiesen hat entweder sein Geld zurück, oder den Zahlungseingang von uns bestätigt bzw. die Ware bekommen. 

Noch ein Wort, bzw. eine Bitte zum Thema "Postbank". Bitte schreiben Sie aktiv die Postbank mit der Bitte um Rückzahlung der Beträge an. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Weissen Sie die Postbank darauf hin, daß eine ordentliche Bank die Übereinstimmung von Empfänger und Kontoinhaber prüft, dass andere Banken schneller und unbürokratischer reagiert haben und, daß das Image der Postbank durch die aktuelle Diskussion hier in diesem sehr prominenten Forum leidet. 

Und bitte haben Sie noch einige Tage Geduld. Heute ist bei der Postbank sicherlich kein Entscheidungsträger im Haus. Diese Zeit von Weihnachten bis ins neue Jahr ist natürlich ungünstig, wenn man schnelle Entscheidungen von einem so grossen Institut möchte, da sicherlich viele im Urlaub sind. 

Ich möchte mich für die positiven Kommentare hier im Forum bedanken. Für uns ist das eine schwierige Situation, bei der wir noch gar nicht wissen, wie schlimm der Imageschaden für uns ist. Da machen solche Kommentare dann wieder Mut. Danke!


----------



## RaptorTP (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

HY,

ich hab auf wirecardbank überwiesen gehabt.
Hab diese gestern mal angeschrieben.
Antwort kann natürlich zu X-Mas Zeit dauern.

Hab auch nur die - sie sind ein Betrugsopfer - Email von Comtech erhalten.

Soll ich einfach noch ein wenig warten ?

Ich bedanke mich auch für die Mühe, vor allem jetzt
 - wenn das alles so reibungslos am Ende hinhaut, wird man bestimmt von Opfern hören, das es weniger schlimm war - und das Geld nicht verloren ging - man vergleicht bestimmt einfach nur öfters die Kontodaten online beim Shop


----------



## RaptorTP (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

sorry für doppelpost.

ich werd mal bis montag auf ne Mail warten.

Kann mir einer sagen wo hier die "Beitrag ändern" funktion ist ?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## bfi-handel (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Aus den folgenden Headerzeilen ergibt sich:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo.
Bin auch ein Opffer und das auch mit der wirecard baknverbindung.
Habe dort nachgefragt und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass da Konto dort nicht aktiv geführt wird. Somit habe ich nochmals meine bank kontaktiert und siehe da, das geld kommt zurück. Habe comtech bereits darüber informiert, dass ich Anzeige erstattet habe und mir vorbehalte alle Kosten (6€ ruckbuchung, 0180 Gespräch mit der Wirecard Bank, Schriftverkehr, usw) bei denen geltend zu machen.
Wer also von seiner bank die Info hat, Geld zurück geht nicht, sollte schleunigst nochmal da anrufen und Druck machen.
grüße
mario

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:23:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:20:30 ----------




RaptorTP schrieb:


> HY,
> 
> ich hab auf wirecardbank überwiesen gehabt.
> Hab diese gestern mal angeschrieben.
> ...


 
Hi raptor,
solltest meine Antwort auf den post von Nebelwolf lesen. Denke, das du problemlos dein Geld zurück erhältst.


----------



## jehmann (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Alle Kunden die an Wirecard bezahlt haben, brauchen im moment nichts mehr unternehmen. Entweder ist das Geld schon auf dem Rückweg, oder sie erhalten von uns eine Zahlungseingangsbestätigung und wir versenden die Ware, oder falls Sie storniert haben, erstatten wir Ihnen die Zahlung. 

Schwebend sind noch die Kunden die an die Postbank bezahlt haben. Da hoffe ich nächste Woche auf positivere Neuigkeiten.


----------



## bfi-handel (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> Alle Kunden die an Wirecard bezahlt haben, brauchen im moment nichts mehr unternehmen. Entweder ist das Geld schon auf dem Rückweg, oder sie erhalten von uns eine Zahlungseingangsbestätigung und wir versenden die Ware, oder falls Sie storniert haben, erstatten wir Ihnen die Zahlung.
> 
> Schwebend sind noch die Kunden die an die Postbank bezahlt haben. Da hoffe ich nächste Woche auf positivere Neuigkeiten.


 
Hallo
habe mein geld zwar noch nicht zurück, soll aber kommen, lt. meiner Bank.
habe bereits schon erneut überwiesen, diesmal wohl an das richtige Konto, hoffe ich. Nach dem Stand der Dinge werde ich hoffentlich nicht doppelt beliefert.
mfg


----------



## steffi-opfer (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

hm also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe muss ich jetzt noch ein wenig auf mein Geld warten? Habe leider Gottes an die Postbank überwiesen.. Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk kann ich wohl vergessen 
Aber dieses Forum ist schon eine Erleichterung zu wissen das sich drum gekümmert wird, damit hab ich wenigstens die Chance das Geld nochmal wieder zusehen war gestern schon  nen ziemlicher Schock für mich mit mal andere Konto-Daten in der Hand zu haben. Also ich hoffe mal das ich Montag positive Nachrichten bekomme, habe bereits ANzeige erstattet und mit der Postbank telefoniert.


----------



## Trixi1997 (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo an alle "Geschädigten" , 

habe auch am 18.12.2009 Ware bestellt und die Bankdaten von der -Wirecard Bank - erhalten.
Meine Bank weigert sich, den überwiesenen Betrag von dort zurück buchen zu lassen.
Habe diese besagte Bank angeschrieben und eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs bei Nichterstattung angekündigt.


Werden mal schauen was aus dieser Angelegenheit wird.

Wünsche trotz allem Frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten


----------



## alexdezi (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo!

Ich wurde auch Opfer des Betruges. Habe am 18. Dezember bestellt und auch am selben Tag überwiesen, an die Wirecard Bank.
Gestern habe ich von comtech.de das Mail erhalten, wonach auch ich Opfer dieses Betruges wurde.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich comtech und Herrn Ehmann danken, weil ich von mir behaupten kann, dass der E-Mail-Verkehr einwandfrei funktioniert.

Was mich allerdings mehr als stört, ist, dass Comtech in ihrem ersten E-Mail den Vorfall so gedreht hat, dass ich bzw. wir Opfer des Betruges wurden. Ich kann von mir mit absoluter Sicherheit behaupten, dass ich meinen Teil des Kaufvertrages erfüllt habe. Bei der Bestellung stand, dass man das Bestätigungsmail abwarten soll, was ich getan habe. In diesem Mail stand, dass ich den Betrag an das Konto der Wirecard Bank überweisen solle. Habe ich auch gemacht. Vertrag meinerseits also erfüllt.

Ich glaube comtech wollte sich der Verantwortung entziehen, allerdings ist es sie, die betrogen wurde, so leid es mir auch tut. Das Unternehmen ist dafür verantwortlich, dass der Inhalt des Mails auch stimmt.

Wenn dieser Vorfall ein gutes Ende nimmt, dann würde ich dennoch wieder bei comtech bestellen. Erstens, weil jeder eine zweite Chance verdient, zweitens weil so etwas so schnell nicht mehr passiert und drittens weil man bemüht ist, die Sache zurechtzurücken.

Erhalte ich allerdings am Montag keine positive Nachricht, dann werde ich jedenfalls Anzeige erstatten und kein gutes Haar an dem Unternehmen lassen. Und diese wird gegen Comtech sein, weil, wenn, dann fühle ich mich von dieser betrogen. Bin gespannt, wie es dann weitergeht...

Wünsche trotzdem entspannte Weihnacht!


----------



## ccall4help (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



GeradeNochGutgegangen schrieb:


> Kannst Du auf dem Screenshot mal nachschauen, ob die Bestellbestätigung mit der Kontonummer SSL-verschlüsselt war?
> Fing die Adresszeile mit https:// (nicht http:// ohne s) an?
> Ist rechts unten im Browser ein Schloss-Symbol zu sehen?


 
jo.. der screenshot is mit verschlüsselter URl..







Trixi1997 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle "Geschädigten" ,
> 
> habe auch am 18.12.2009 Ware bestellt und die Bankdaten von der -Wirecard Bank - erhalten.
> Meine Bank weigert sich, den überwiesenen Betrag von dort zurück buchen zu lassen.


 
dann kanns auch sein, dass deinGeld auf dem Sperrkonto liegt.. in dem Fall erhältst du die bestellte Ware.. sei wird am Montag losgeschickt

greetz!! (hoff das bild is nich zu groß,..)


----------



## Doomsday (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo, 



steffi-opfer schrieb:


> [...]Also ich hoffe mal das ich Montag positive Nachrichten bekomme, habe bereits ANzeige erstattet und mit der Postbank telefoniert.



... mit der Postbank telefoniert? was haben die zu dem Vorfall gesagt?
Ich habe eine E-Mail geschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten...

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit den Postbank Kunden und einer Auslieferung der Ware aus?
Irgend etwas würde ich heute Abend gerne dazu sagen können, wenn man schon ohne Geschenk da steht.




ccall4help schrieb:


> jo.. der screenshot is mit verschlüsselter URl..


Das heißt ja, die Daten wurden zu 100% auf dem Server verändert.
Ich schließe jetzt einfach einmal aus, dass das die SSL Verbndung gehackt wurde...

Trotz alle dem, allen (nicht Betrügern) schöne Weihnachten...


----------



## Trixi1997 (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Bin seit 2007 Kunde bei Comtech und dies ist das erste Mal,daß etwas mit der " Bankverbindung so daneben " gegangen ist. 

Werde trotz allem auch weiterhin bei diesem Unternehmen bestellen.

Denn es ist wahr :Jeder hat eine 2.Chance verdient.

Hoffe dann mal auf Montag und weitere Nachricht von Comtech


----------



## steffi-opfer (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Doomsday also ich habe gleich als ich davon erfahren habe bei der Postbank angerufen und sie haben sich das ersteinmal aufgeschrieben und sonst nur gesagt das ich Anzeige erstatten soll.. Also sich nich großartig drum gekümmert..


----------



## SMR177 (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe auch wie so manche/r von Euch meine Bestellung am 18.12. bei der Firma ComTech aufgegeben.

Auf der Seite stand zu dem Zeitpunkt die Bankverbindung der Wirecard Bank

Kontoinhaber: Comtech
Kto: 50512
Bank: Wirecard Bank
BLZ: 5*******

Das weiß ich deshalb, weil ich das geld direkt überwiesen habe und dazu die Daten einfach nur Kopiert habe.
Es kam ja dann auch kurz darauf die Bestätigungsmail, in der die gleichen Daten angegeben waren.
Ich war nur etwas stutzig wegen der kurzen Kontonummer.

Dann gut 5 Tage später bekam ich die Mail wegen Betrugs usw. Habe natürlich sofort meine Bank (Deutsche Bank) angerufen und denen den Sachverhalt geschildert. Aber die konnten mir nicht helfen, weil ich die Überweisung getätigt habe und das nicht per Lastschrift usw. war.

Habe dann bei der Wirecard Bank angerufen ( Telefonnummer usw. wurde mir von ComTech mit gesendet) und die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich nicht die erste sei, die heute (23.12) angerufen hätte und das es ihnen leid tut, ich mein Geld wieder bekomme und das Konto inaktiv ist bzw. nicht existiert.
Trotzdem solle ich zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten wegen Betrugs. Was ich auch direkt machte.

Heute habe ich eine Mail von ComTech erhalten, dass sie den Vorfall sehr bedauern, mit einem Link zu diesem Forum.

Meinen Email Account habe ich übrigens bei t-online.

Na das waren tolle Weihnachten dieses Jahr!

Aber ich habe auch gelernt aus der Sache. Ich mache nichts mehr per Vorkasse sondern nur noch per Nachnahme oder per Rechnung inkl. Lieferung!

Fröhliche Weihnachten trotzdem euch allen!


----------



## Doomsday (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



steffi-opfer schrieb:


> Doomsday also ich habe gleich als ich davon erfahren habe bei der Postbank angerufen und sie haben sich das ersteinmal aufgeschrieben und sonst nur gesagt das ich Anzeige erstatten soll.. Also sich nich großartig drum gekümmert..



Hi Steffi-Opfer, danke für die Info.
So wie es auschaut müssen wir "Postbank überweiser" wohl wirklich bis Montag warten bis wir mehr erfahren. :unzufrieden:

Wenn jemand weitere Infos hat, würde ich mich natürlich freuen, wenn Ihr diese hier im Forum mit uns teielt...

Mich würde auch brennend interessieren, was genau technisch passiert ist!


----------



## steffi-opfer (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ja das müssen wir wohl leider  Ich hoffe das geht dann auch positiv aus und wir bekommen das Geld dann auch noch wieder denn bei mir sind es 300€. Aber naja bin mal auf Montag gespannt.


----------



## Trixi1997 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



NoGo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auch ein Opfer davon.
> Am 18.12 habe ich über comtech gekauft und habe auch diese E-Mail erhalten mit den Daten für die WireCard Bank.
> Das Geld habe ich auch sofort überwiesen. Erst heute habe ich dann die E-Mail erhalten, dass ich betrogen wurde wie alle anderen.
> ...


Auch ich habe eine Mail an die Wirecard Bank gesendet und eine vorgefertigte Antwort erhalten. Bisher ist aber weiter noch nichts geschehen.
Werde bis Montag abwarten.


----------



## Trixi1997 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

*Hallo an alle ,

ich habe meinen Account bei  Google-Mail .

Wirklich gut zu wissen, daß man nicht alleine "Opfer" geworden ist.

Danke 

:wall:
*


----------



## NoGo (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Antwort von Wir6e... erhalten. Nichts neues:



> "
> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> ...


.
"


ich warte jetzt bis Montag, wenn ich nichts bekomme, dann gehe ich zu meiner Bank und mal schauen was passiert. Aber die werden wahrscheinlich auch nichts machen können.


----------



## Trixi1997 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



NoGo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich eine Antwort von Wir6e... erhalten. Nichts neues:
> 
> .
> "
> ...




Genau diese Antwortmail  habe ich auch von der Wirecard Bank erhalten.
Werde wohl noch heute zur Polizei gehen und nicht bis Montag abwarten.


----------



## Reducal (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Trixi1997 schrieb:


> Werde wouhl noch heute zur Polizei gehen und nicht bis Montag abwarten.


...und was soll die für dich machen? Es mag hier sicher eine Straftat vorliegen, doch euer Geld bringt eine Strafanzeige auch nicht wieder zurück. Beschleunigen könnt ihr mit so einer Anzeige ohnehin nichts, zumal bei der Wirecard in Grasbrunn heute und morgen (außer dem Wachpersonal) niemand anzutreffen sein wird.


----------



## SpontanKeinPlan (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und was soll die für dich machen? Es mag hier sicher eine Straftat vorliegen, doch euer Geld bringt eine Strafanzeige auch nicht wieder zurück. Beschleunigen könnt ihr mit so einer Anzeige ohnehin nichts, zumal bei der Wirecard in Grasbrunn heute und morgen (außer dem Wachpersonal) niemand anzutreffen sein wird.



das geld bekommt man grundsätzlich nicht wieder ausser der beschuldigte muss schadensersatz zahlen

ansonsten dauert es wochen bis die polizei bzw. kripo in die gänge kommt

es wird erst spannend wenns vor gericht kommt


----------



## Trixi1997 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



SpontanKeinPlan schrieb:


> das geld bekommt man grundsätzlich nicht wieder ausser der beschuldigte muss schadensersatz zahlen
> 
> ansonsten dauert es wochen bis die polizei bzw. kripo in die gänge kommt
> 
> es wird erst spannend wenns vor gericht kommt



Strafantrag habe ich auch nur gestellt,weil mir dieses Kompetenz-Gerangel der Banken auf den "Senkel" geht.:scherzkeks: Meine Bank sieht sich nicht in der Pflicht -da ja ich die Überweisung veranlaßt habe -den Betrag zurück zu buchen.Die Wirecard Bank weigert sich,weil nach deren Meinung meine Bank einen Antrag auf Rückbuchung stellen muß.
Diese Bankgesetze versteht doch kein Mensch , weil jedes Institut meiner Meinung nach diese immer wieder so auslegt wie es denen in den "Kram" paßt.

Bin nur noch verständlicherweise sauer???:wall:


----------



## alexdezi (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

also ich habe den Sachverhalt nochmals genau meinem Bruder erklärt (ist Doktor in Rechtswissenschaften) und er hat bestätigt, dass ich in dieser Sache nichts zu befürchten habe, denn ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Denn für die Richtigkeit der Angaben im Bestätigungsmail kann ich nichts machen, dafür muss die Comtech GmbH sorgen. Insofern habe ich definitiv Anspruch auf meine Bestellung, kann natürlich sein, dass ich mein Recht einklagen müsse. Hoffe ich natürlich nicht, aber das wird sich ja bereits morgen zeigen. Mal schauen, was sich da ergibt...
LG


----------



## RaptorTP (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

da hab ich mich echt gefragt, woher wissen die das ??  ...




> comtech GmbH
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Bestell-Nr.: 420485
> Ihre Bestellung können Sie unter folgender Adresse einsehen: https://www.comtech.de/account_history_info.php?order_id=420485
> ...


----------



## kuno (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich habe am 18.12. auch Geld auf das Wirecard-Konto überwiesen. Am 22.12. habe ich dann von comtech eine email bekommen mit dem Hinweis ich sei Opfer eines Betrugsfalles geworden und solle versuchen das Geld über meine Bank zurückzurufen. Das habe ich getan um am 23.12. kam das Geld auch zurück. Allerdings berechnet die Bank für den Rückruf Gebühren. 

@jehmann: Wird comtech die Gebühren für Überweisungsrückrufe erstatten?


----------



## jehmann (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

das kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. Wir sind in diesem Fall genauso Opfer wie Sie. Bezahlen muss das der Hacker, der eventuell auch Inhaber der Bankkonten ist. Dazu muss man zunächst die Ermittlungen der Polizei abwarten, und dann kann man weitere Entscheidungen treffen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Joachim Ehmann


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (28 Dezember 2009)

*Standard AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

wir haben am 12.12. bestellt und am 14.12. an die Postbank überwiesen.
In unserer Bestellmail stand folgende Bankverbindung:
VorkasseUnsere Bankverbindung lautet:
Kontoinhaber: Comtech GmbH
Kto: 0224096602
Bank: Postbank Frankfurt
BLZ: 5001xxxx
Verwendungszweck: 415946


Komisch fand ich auch, als man noch bei Comtech.de war und dort schon direkt nach der Bestellung die Bankverbindung bekam, sollte man hinter dem Verwendungszweck ein "WS" dazu schreiben.


Wir standen seit dem 15.12. mit einem Mitarbeiter der Comtech GmbH in Kontakt, um sicherzugehen, dass das Geschenk noch zu Weihnachten ankommt. Trotzdem wurden wir erst am 22.12. darauf aufmerksam gemacht das noch kein Geld von uns da ist.

Wir haben die Postbank per Email kontaktiert, bisher ist aber noch keine Antwort eingetroffen. Bei der Polizei haben wir auch Anzeige erstattet.


Herr Ehmann, ist denn nun schon was rausgekommen bei der Postbank? Und was ist wenn man das Geld von der Postbank nicht zurückbekommt? Die Sparkasse (unsere Bank) kann/will das Geld auch nicht einfach zurückbuchen.



Es ist schon schrecklich zu hören das die meisten hier ihr Geld zurück bekommen und wir, die Postbanküberweisenden nicht :wall:


Gruß
Betrugsopfer06


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

*Wir haben gerade eine Antwortemail von der Postbank erhalten*

Zitat der Email:



> _"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Gerne informiere ich Sie.
> 
> ...



*Folgende Mail haben wir an die Postbank geschrieben:*


> _"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,__wir haben am 12.12.2009 bei der Comtech GmbH in Backnang online ein Handy gekauft. Am 14.12.2009 bekamen wir eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail mit der Bitte, den Betrag von xxx,xx EUR an folgendes Konto zu überweisen:_
> _Kontoinhaber: Comtech GmbH
> Kto: 224096602
> Bank: Postbank Frankfurt
> ...




Na super oder was?
Komisch war auch das bei der Kontonummer vor der 2 noch eine 0 kam..



Gruß
Betrugsopfer06


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Was hast du für eine Antwort erwartet? Und das mit der Null ist auch völlig normal, da könnten auch fünf Nullen stehen, die im Buchungslauf aber bedeutungslos sind.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Firma Comtech hat Euch die falschen Bankdaten übermittelt und ist folglich auch verpflichtet, den entstandenen Schaden zu ersetzen. Es ist Sache von Herrn Ehmann später seinem Geld hinterherzulaufen und de Hacker auf Schadensersatz zu verklagen. Die Fehler und Versäumnisse liegen ausschließlich auf Seiten der Firma Comtech und es würde Herrn Ehmann gut zu Gesicht stehen, wenn er einfach auch zu den Fehlern die Seine Firma gemacht hat steht, und nicht die ganze Zeit versucht Schuld und Schaden auf Dritte abzuwälzen. Auch die Tatsache, daß die falsche Bankverbindung auch auf comtech.de zu finden war, mußte Ihnen erst durch die Geschädigten belegt werden. Mit dieser Hinhalte- und Verschleierungstaktik wird die Firma Comtech das verlorene Vertrauen sicherlich nicht wiedergewinnen.

Ich schlage vor, daß die Geschädigten angeben, zu welchen Zeitpunkt sie bestellt haben. Daraus läßt sich vermutlich einiges schließen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

eigentlich die selbe antwort wie bei mir von der Wirecard. nur anders formuliert.
und wenn man selbst zu eigener bank geht, dann wird einem gesagt, dass das geld nicht zurück überwiesen werden kann.

wann bekomme ich endlich bescheid ob meine ware versendet wird und das geld auf dem sperrkonto ist oä.?


----------



## kuno (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. Wir sind in diesem Fall genauso Opfer wie Sie. Bezahlen muss das der Hacker, der eventuell auch Inhaber der Bankkonten ist. Dazu muss man zunächst die Ermittlungen der Polizei abwarten, und dann kann man weitere Entscheidungen treffen.



Tja, die Ermittlungen können natürlich dauern. Wenn "man" daran interessiert ist schnell verlorenes Vertrauen zurückzugewinnen könnte "man" vielleicht auch in Richtung Kulanzlösung überlegen. Vielleicht einen kleinen Einkaufsgutschein für alle Kunden die jetzt mit diesem Fall Theater haben. Damit, wenn man sich zurückerinnert, denkt, "die von Comtech haben sich richtig bemüht und um die Zufriedenheit ihrer Kunden gekümmert". :-D


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

*aktuelle Antwort der Postbank*

Zitat:"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 
Ihr Anliegen kann ich nicht abschließend bearbeiten. Ich habe mich daher für Sie mit der Fachabteilung in Verbindung gesetzt. Sobald eine Rückmeldung vorliegt informiere ich Sie.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Postbank E-Mail Team"


----------



## alexdezi (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Die Firma Comtech hat Euch die falschen Bankdaten übermittelt und ist folglich auch verpflichtet, den entstandenen Schaden zu ersetzen. Die Fehler und Versäumnisse liegen ausschließlich auf Seiten der Firma Comtech und es würde Herrn Ehmann gut zu Gesicht stehen, wenn er einfach auch zu den Fehlern die Seine Firma gemacht hat steht, und nicht die ganze Zeit versucht Schuld und Schaden auf Dritte abzuwälzen.
> 
> Nebelwolf





kuno schrieb:


> Tja, die Ermittlungen können natürlich dauern. Wenn "man" daran interessiert ist schnell verlorenes Vertrauen zurückzugewinnen könnte "man" vielleicht auch in Richtung Kulanzlösung überlegen.



Das sehe ich genauso. Ich fühle mich hier eigentlich kaum betrogen. Wenn, dann fühle ich mich von Comtech um meine Ware betrogen. Betrugs-Opfer wurde hier die Comtech GmbH und nicht wir Kunden! Und da helfen auch keine Ausreden!

Eine Kulanzlösung wäre wohl für alle das Beste. Ich habe Herrn Ehmann bereits wissen lassen, dass ich mir erwarte, dass meine Ware so oder so mit dem heutigen Tage ausgeliefert wird. Und die Kulanzlösung meinerseits wäre, dass, wenn ich mein Geld inzwischen zurückbekommen sollte, ich es selbstverständlich an Ihn weiterüberweise. Ich hege nämlich ganz bestimmt keine betrügerischen Absichten. Und, wenn es auf dem Sperrkonto liegt, dann sollte ich sie ja ohne weiteres bekommen.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich über meinen Status jedenfalls nichts Neues erfahren. Und sollte sich daran demnächst (in Studen, Minuten) nichts ändern, dann werde auch ich noch heute bei meinem Polizeiamt vorstellig.


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

ich warte immer noch auf das geld oder die bestättigung des versandes. 
wie von jehmann gesagt wurde, sollte das in meinem fall heute geschehen sein da ich an wirecard überwiesen habe.

wenn heute nichts von denen kommt, dann muss ich auch gegen comtech eine anzeige erstatten.


----------



## alexdezi (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Mir gehts genau gleich. Habe auch an die Wirecard überwiesen und sollte auch seit heute Bescheid wissen. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, ob mein Geld auf dem Sperrkonto liegt. Zurückbekommen habe ich jedenfalls nichts. Allerdings glaube ich, wenn sich bis jetzt nichts Neues ergeben hat, wird sich das heute nicht mehr ändern...


----------



## und weiter? (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

ich bin auch ein betrugsopfer
auch ich sollte heute über weitere vorgänge infomiert werden, fehlanzeige, jetzt hab ich an die comtech gmbh  heute eine mail geschickt um nachzu fragen was denn nun sei ,und zur antwort bekommen, daß mit der bank und polizei an einer lösung gearbeitet würde
ich glaub ich werde da ganz schön verarscht


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

das ist eigentlich eine Unsinnige Antwort, die ich schon vor Weihnachten bekommen habe.
Weil ja die Geschädigten von Wirecard angeblich die Ware bekommen.
Was soll da noch an einer Lösung gearbeitet werden wenn da schon eine gab.

Wenn bei Ihnen auch nichts in den nächsten Tagen tut. Dann würde ich auch an Ihrer Stelle einen Anzeige gegen comtech machen. Je mehr eine Anzeige machen desto besser.

Langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Verarsche.

Mal schauen was die mir auf meine E-Mail von heute antworten. 
Dementsprechend werde ich morgen handeln.


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



und weiter? schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein betrugsopfer
> auch ich sollte heute über weitere vorgänge infomiert werden, fehlanzeige, jetzt hab ich an die comtech gmbh  heute eine mail geschickt um nachzu fragen was denn nun sei ,und zur antwort bekommen, daß mit der bank und polizei an einer lösung gearbeitet würde
> ich glaub ich werde da ganz schön verarscht



An welche Bank wurde denn überwiesen? weil bei der Postbank wohl noch nichts raus ist :wall:

Ich hoffe wir werden hier oder per Mail alle auf den laufenden gehalten.

Gruß
Betrugsopfer06


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Lobenswert, dass meine E-mail so schnell beantwortet wurde. Aber was ich da zu lesen bekomme, macht mich noch wütender. Ich könnte kotzen:
"
   Sehr geehrter Herr ,


  vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Leider verzögert sich bedingt durch die Feiertage die Abwicklung noch ein wenig. Sobald wir neue Informationen diesbezüglich für Sie haben, werden wir Sie darüber natürlich via E-Mail informieren. Vielen herzlichen Dank.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Backnang, 

  Christian Zott
  Kundenservice Team
  "

können die nicht lesen und meine Fragen beantworten ?


----------



## und weiter? (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

eine frage an herr J E H M A N N 

vor 2 tagen haben sie in diesem forum geschrieben , daß alle die an die wirecard bank das geld überwiesen haben am montag entweder ihr geld zurück haben würden, oder sie die ware verschicken .
nun hatte ich heute mailkontakt mit der fa. comtech ,da ich mich um den stand der dinge informieren wollte ,und bekam die antwort ,daß die fa. comtech zusammen mit bank und polizei nach einer lösung suchen würde.
nun wird für mich die ganze angelegenheit noch undurchschaubarer.
W A S ist nun wirlich?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:22:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:18:08 ----------




betrugsopfer06 schrieb:


> an welche bank wurde denn überwiesen? Weil bei der postbank wohl noch nichts raus ist :wall:
> 
> Ich hoffe wir werden hier oder per mail alle auf den laufenden gehalten.
> 
> ...




es war die wirecard bank


----------



## Doomsday (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



kuno schrieb:


> [...]Vertrauen zurückzugewinnen könnte "man" vielleicht auch in Richtung Kulanzlösung überlegen. Vielleicht einen kleinen Einkaufsgutschein für alle Kunden die jetzt mit diesem Fall Theater haben.



Mir persönlich würde es schon reichen, wenn die Ware einfach schnell zugestellt werden würde. Ist in meinem Fall schließlich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Ich sehe es so: die Ware wurde bestellt, und die Ware wurde, wie gefordert, bezahlt. Der Kaufvertrag ist damit also einseitig erfüllt.

Es ist auch nicht einzusehen, warum wir auf Antwort der Bank warten müssen, um unsere Ware zu erhalten.
Natürlich soll comtech auch zu Ihrem Geld kommen.
Die Frage ist doch hier, was für Comptech Vorrang hat.
A. Die Buchhaltung oder
B. die Zufriedenheit der Kunden.

Das Comtech hier früher oder später in der Pflicht ist, steht außer Frage.
Das wir unser Geld wieder bzw. die Ware erhalten haben steht für mich somit auch gar nicht zur Diskussion.

Jetzt muss eine schnelle und für uns, die Kunden, zufriedenstellende Lösung her!

P.S. in meinem Fall wurde an die Postbank überwiesen

P.P.S Hat eigentlich irgend jemand mal die Identität bzw. den Benutzer von Herrn Jehmann geprüft? Ließt hier ein Admin mit?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Doomsday schrieb:


> P.P.S Hat eigentlich irgend jemand mal die Identität bzw. den Benutzer von Herrn Jehmann geprüft? Ließt hier ein Admin mit?


Wenn sie nicht stimmen würde, hätten wir   eingegriffen.


----------



## jehmann (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Wir hatten Ihnen für Montag in Aussicht gestellt, daß wir die Aufträge der Kunden, deren Geld sich noch bei Wirecard befindet ausliefern. 

Aktuell warten wir noch auf eine Liste, anhand der wir die Zahlungen sehen und verbuchen können. Sobald wir die haben, können wir ausliefern. Ohne diese Liste ist es unmöglich herauszufinden, wer bezahlt hat, welche Beträge zuzurückgerufen werden, und welche sich noch bei Wirecard befinden. 

Bezüglich der Postbank gibt es leider noch nichts neues. Das wird vermutlich auch nicht so schnell gehen, da uns die Postbank aus Datenschutzgründen nichts zu den einzelnen Fällen sagt. 

Ich hoffe, daß ich bezüglich Wirecard heute oder morgen die entgültige Liste erhalte. 

Bitte gedulden Sie sich in diesem Fall noch etwas, wir arbeiten an der Lösung. 

Joachim Ehmann
Comtech GmbH


----------



## Doomsday (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht stimmen würde, hätten wir  eingegriffen.



Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung!
Davon bin ich bis jetzt natürlich auch sicher ausgegangen.
War mir nur nach der Frage von "und weiter?" nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Postbank gibt es leider noch nichts neues. Das wird vermutlich auch nicht so schnell gehen, da uns die Postbank aus Datenschutzgründen nichts zu den einzelnen Fällen sagt.



Herr Ehmann, 
hat die Polizei oder Ihr Anwalt denn schon  mit der Postbank gesprochen?
Die Postbank kann es doch auch nicht zu lassen das sie Betrüger decken, also müssten Sie wenigstens an die Polizei Daten rausgeben.
Andernfalls bekommt die Postbank durch sowas doch auch einen Imageschaden, da man ja sieht das andere Banken das Geld schon längst zurückgezahlt haben.


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Folgender Zwischenstand
> 
> ...




was denn nun.
jetzt haben Sie die adressen doch nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Betrugsopfer06 schrieb:


> Andernfalls bekommt die Postbank durch sowas doch auch einen Imageschaden,


Die Postbank lebt nach dem Motto: "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt´s sich völlig ungeniert".
Gibt nur wenige Banken, die ein noch schlechteres Image als die Postbank haben.


----------



## jehmann (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Noch einige Informationen zum Thema Postbank: 

Ohne eine Liste der Postbank, welche Beträge auf dem falschen Konto eingegangen, und nachweislich nicht zurückerstattet wurden, können wir hier nichts unternehmen. Aktuell weisst uns aber die Postbank lediglich auf den Datenschutz hin, und sagt uns nichts. 

Wir haben unseren Anwalt beauftragt, hier tätig zu werden, und er hat auch einen Brief geschrieben, aber man kann nicht erwarten, daß hier innerhalb von 2 Werktagen eine Antwort kommt.

Selbst wenn die Postbank die Beträge an die einzelnen Kunden zurückerstattet würde, würden wir das aktuell nicht von der Postbank erfahren. 

Wir haben zugesagt, daß wir alle Kunden die an die Postbank bezahlt haben, nicht im Regen stehen lassen. Dazu müssen Sie uns aber helfen und etwas Geduld haben. Rechtlich sind hier einige Dinge zu klären. 

Wenn Sie jetzt zur Polizei gehen, und eine Anzeige gegen uns aufgeben, dann wird dabei NICHTS herauskommen. Wir haben nicht betrogen. Wir haben nicht strafbar gehandelt. Wir sind selbst Opfer, genau wie Sie auch. Es ist so, wie wenn Sie die Vermieter des World Trade Centers anzeigen wollen, weil Terroristen ein Flugzeug hinein gefolgen haben. Das gibt keinen Sinn. 

Ich verstehe, daß Sie ungeduldig sind, und auf dem laufenden bleiben wollen, aber es gibt leider keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Ich schreibe, wenn ich etwas weiß. 

Comtech GmbH
Joachim Ehmann


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

kann man hier seine beiträge nicht bearbeiten?
habe nicht richtig gelsen.
wie ich das jetzt verstehe ist der oben genannte abgleich noch nicht geschehen. hoffe ich doch, dass das der wahrheit entspricht.
im momment habe nicht mehr so ein großes vertrauen wie am anfang.


----------



## Doomsday (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> Aktuell weisst uns aber die Postbank lediglich auf den Datenschutz hin, und sagt uns nichts.


Richtung Postbank gesprochen:
...komisch nur, dass es bei anderen Banken geht. Und es sogar noch vor Weihnachten eine aussage der Banken gab.



jehmann schrieb:


> Wir haben zugesagt, daß wir alle Kunden die an die Postbank bezahlt haben, nicht im Regen stehen lassen. Dazu müssen Sie uns aber helfen und etwas Geduld haben. Rechtlich sind hier einige Dinge zu klären.
> 
> Wenn Sie jetzt zur Polizei gehen, und eine Anzeige gegen uns aufgeben, dann wird dabei NICHTS herauskommen. Wir haben nicht betrogen. Wir haben nicht strafbar gehandelt.


Das würde ich auch für eine sehr schlecht Option halten, gegen comtech Strafanzeige zu stellen. Zumal Comtech ja nun wirklich pro Kunde lösungsorientiert zu handeln scheint.
Ich persönlich glaube Herrn Ehmann, dass kein Kunde im Regen stehen gelassen wird. Die Frage ist nur, ob man nicht schon einmal einen Regenschirm gereicht bekommen könnte, bis man ins Trockene geholt wird.



jehmann schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass Sie ungeduldig sind, und auf dem laufenden bleiben wollen, aber es gibt leider keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Ich schreibe, wenn ich etwas weiß.


Ich glaube es wäre gut, von Zeit zu Zeit mal zu schreiben auch wenn es nichts konkretes gibt. Wenn hier keine neuen Post kommen fühlt man sich hängen gelassen. Also ein "wir haben das und das probiert, hat aber nicht geklappt" ist da manchmal auch ganz hilfreich...


----------



## und weiter? (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Doomsday schrieb:


> Richtung Postbank gesprochen:
> ...komisch nur, dass es bei anderen Banken geht. Und es sogar noch vor Weihnachten eine aussage der Banken gab.
> 
> 
> ...





damit will man uns doch sagen ,daß wir nen herrn ehmann nerven


----------



## steffi-opfer (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

ich habe doch noch meinen Überweisungsschein an die Postbank und das die noch nichts zurück gezahlt haben sollte auch klar sein. Ich fühle mich da irgendwie 2x verarscht ersteinmal das ich Opfer von Betrügern geworden bin und dann auch noch das ich an die Postbank überwiesen habe. Auch bei mir sollte es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sein und wie alle wissen ist Weihnachten schon vorbei. Außerdem sind es nicht nur ein paar Euro über die man hinweg sehen könnte es ist schon ein wenig mehr Geld. Bis antwort auf einen BRIEF kommt kann es wohl auch noch Tage dauern. Alle andern kriegen ihr Geld bzw die Ware und die Postbanküberweiser sitzen da und haben gar nichts..
Naja mal abwarten ich hoffe halt einfach nur das ich mein Geld nochmal wieder sehe bzw die Ware :wall:

Lg steffi-opfer


----------



## alexdezi (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> Wenn Sie jetzt zur Polizei gehen, und eine Anzeige gegen uns aufgeben, dann wird dabei NICHTS herauskommen. Wir haben nicht betrogen. Wir haben nicht strafbar gehandelt. Wir sind selbst Opfer, genau wie Sie auch. Es ist so, wie wenn Sie die Vermieter des World Trade Centers anzeigen wollen, weil Terroristen ein Flugzeug hinein gefolgen haben. Das gibt keinen Sinn.



Terroristen??? Word Trade Center???
Mir wird das jetzt langsam zu blöde...

Die Comtech GmbH hat vielleicht nicht strafbar gehandelt aber ganz bestimmt nicht kundengerecht. Ich sehe mich hier höchstens als Opfer der Comtech GmbH, die nicht im Stande war ihre Systeme zu schützen und sich nun weigert mein Weihnachtsgeschenk auszuliefern - und das wäre zivilrechtlich verfolgbar! Von uns Kunden wurde jedenfalls kein Fehler begangen! Herr Jehmann hat auch meinen Überweisungsbeleg.

Hier wurden zudem Versprechungen gemacht und werden immer noch gemacht, und geändert hat sich nichts. Und immer noch versucht man uns einzureden, dass wir um unser Geld/Ware zittern müssten, denn wir seien ja schleißlich auch betrogen worden. Sitze heute schon den Nachmittag über vorm PC, in der Hoffnung auf Neuigkeiten und erfahren habe nichts (anders wie versprochen - außer eine Anekdote über Terroristen)!


----------



## und weiter? (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



steffi-opfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe doch noch meinen Überweisungsschein an die Postbank und das die noch nichts zurück gezahlt haben sollte auch klar sein. Ich fühle mich da irgendwie 2x verarscht ersteinmal das ich Opfer von Betrügern geworden bin und dann auch noch das ich an die Postbank überwiesen habe. Auch bei mir sollte es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sein und wie alle wissen ist Weihnachten schon vorbei. Außerdem sind es nicht nur ein paar Euro über die man hinweg sehen könnte es ist schon ein wenig mehr Geld. Bis antwort auf einen BRIEF kommt kann es wohl auch noch Tage dauern. Alle andern kriegen ihr Geld bzw die Ware und die Postbanküberweiser sitzen da und haben gar nichts..
> Naja mal abwarten ich hoffe halt einfach nur das ich mein Geld nochmal wieder sehe bzw die Ware :wall:
> ...




hab an die wirecard bank überwiesen ,und außer seichten antworten auch noch gar nichts bekommen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:43:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:35:23 ----------




alexdezi schrieb:


> Terroristen??? Word Trade Center???
> Mir wird das jetzt langsam zu blöde...
> 
> Die Comtech GmbH hat vielleicht nicht strafbar gehandelt aber ganz bestimmt nicht kundengerecht. Ich sehe mich hier höchstens als Opfer der Comtech GmbH, die nicht im Stande war ihre Systeme zu schützen und sich nun weigert mein Weihnachtsgeschenk auszuliefern - und das wäre zivilrechtlich verfolgbar! Von uns Kunden wurde jedenfalls kein Fehler begangen! Herr Jehmann hat auch meinen Überweisungsbeleg.
> ...




ziemlich geschmacklos dieser vergleich ,für mich wird das alles immer nebuloser ,ich glaub da wird gelogen daß sich die balken biegen


----------



## Trixi1997 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Habe am 18.12.ein Handy bestellt und noch am selben Abend sofort nach Bestellbesätigung den Betrag von € xx,xx an die Wirecard Bank überwiesen,da diese in der Mail angegeben wurde.

Weder von Comtech heute Ware noch eine Mail über Versand bzw. auch noch kein Geld von besagter Bank zurück.

Bis Ende dieser Woche werde ich noch Geduld haben :scherzkeks: und dann weitere Schritte überlegen

LG Renate          :wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo an alle Betroffenen!

Es bringt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts, sich übermässig aufzuregen und das Forum dadurch unübersichtlich werden zu lassen. Gerade wegen der Weihnachtstage und der davor unklaren Lage, was überhaupt passiert ist, geht es alles nicht von Heute auf Morgen.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, welche auf betrügerische Shops reingefallen sind, sieht es hier für die Kunden allemal besser aus.

Also bitte etwas Geduld, der Geschäftsführer wird mit Sicherheit alle neuen Erkenntnisse auch hier verkünden. Daher bitte keine weiteren Unmutsäusserungen oder gar Drohungen. Danke.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## und weiter? (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



was soll das jetzt????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bernhard (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



und weiter? schrieb:


> was soll das jetzt????????????????????????????????????????????


1. Die Tastatur prellt.

2. Gemeint war Nachdenken.


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich denke auch erstmal nicht allzu aggressiv werden.
Wenn einige wenige kein Geld zurück erhalten, wird es sicher noch eine andere Lösung geben.

Denn alle nicht Postbanküberweisenden bekommen ja nach und nach das Geld zurück und ich hoffe mal das die Postbank auch bald nachzieht, naja oder wenigstens der Polizei die Daten gibt.:unzufrieden:

Ich hoffe mal das in diesem Betrugsfall alles gut gehen wird.


----------



## SpontanKeinPlan (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

also leute mal ganz ehrlich jetzt reißt euch mal etwas zusammen
der comtech mitarbeiter herr jehmann versucht euch doch zu helfen bzw. er hilft ja schon eine lösung zu finden

aber dennoch werfen die leute hier mit anzeigen umsich und mit verschwörungstheorien

wenn ihr glaubt das ihr wirklich durch eine anzeige euer geld schneller wieder bekommt dann träumt ihr etwas oder wisst nicht wie langsam die justiz in deutschland arbeitet

oder glaubt ihr allen ernstes ihr bekommt euer geld 2 tage nach der anzeige einen zahlungseingang auf euer konto?
wahrscheinlich ist herr jehmann viel schneller und ihr könnt eure anzeigen alle wieder zurück ziehen...

ich kann euren frust verstehen
und viele haben ja vor weihnachten bestellt wahrscheinlich waren es eingeplante geschenke etc.
aber ich persönlich habe gelernt das in der ruhe die kraft liegt und man sollte geduld bei sowas haben

ich hatte mal extreme probleme mit der post bzw. dhl und das ging über monate so
da musste ich viel geduld und nerven beweisen aber am ende hat alles geklappt und ich war zufrieden
was ich damit sagen will ist, das man den leuten wie z.b herr jehmann etwas zeit lassen sollte, es geht nicht alles von jetzt auf gleich
und bei den banken geht schon gar nichts von jetzt auf gleich das dauert nunmal

jetzt gebt euch alle mal einen ruck und wartet etwas ab und nicht so voreilige schlüsse ziehen
ich bin mir sicher das sich das klären wird, die zeichen dafür sehen jedenfalls gut aus herr jehmann äußert sich ständig über den sachverhalt also habt ihr zumindest einen ansprechpartner und zumindest nimmt sich comtech der sache an und versucht eine lösung zu finden
ich denke das ist schon kundenfreundlichkeit


----------



## Marco (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



SpontanKeinPlan schrieb:


> also leute mal ganz ehrlich jetzt reißt euch mal etwas zusammen
> der comtech mitarbeiter herr jehmann versucht euch doch zu helfen bzw. er hilft ja schon eine lösung zu finden



Er kann helfen und die Ware versenden an Leute die bereits überwiesen haben! Schliesslich hat Comtech.de das Problem verursacht. Wie die sich das Geld dann wiederholen ist ihr Problem!



> aber dennoch werfen die leute hier mit anzeigen umsich und mit verschwörungstheorien



Soso Verschwörungstheorien. Was sagst du denn zu der Anekdote vom WTC?

Marco


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Marco schrieb:


> Schliesslich hat Comtech.de das Problem verursacht.


Nur weil die einen Onlineshop haben, bei dem jmd. die Zahlungsmodalität "umgelenkt" hat?





Marco schrieb:


> Was sagst du denn zu der Anekdote vom WTC?


Jeder hat so seine eigene Art zu schreibsln wobei womöglich nicht jede Äußerung überbewertet gehört.


----------



## Teleton (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



> Er kann helfen und die Ware versenden an Leute die bereits überwiesen haben!


Er schildert -nachvollziehbar- dass die Postbank keine Daten dazu rausrückt wer gezahlt hat.


> Schliesslich hat Comtech.de das Problem verursacht.


Das wäre noch zu prüfen auch wenn einiges dafür spricht.


> Wie die sich das Geld dann wiederholen ist ihr Problem!


Jein, was ist wenn sich die Postbank auf den Standpunkt stellt, dass comtech die Kohle nicht zusteht weil ein Mister X Kontoinhaber ist. Dann würde u.U. eine Rückabwicklung an die Kunden erfolgen. Wie kommt comtech dann an die Kohle? Das könnte man über eine Abtretung regeln aber sowas braucht ein paar Tage.



> Was sagst du denn zu der Anekdote vom WTC?


Geschmacklos. Aber was soll das am Sachverhalt ändern


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

da ist aber der herr auch einbischen selber schuld.
wenn er sagt das montag die waren rausgehen und dann man doch nichts erfährt und dann der "Termin" noch auch nicht auf absehbare zeit verschoben wird, dann regen sich manche halt auf.
für mich ist keine frage ob ich die ware bekomme oder nicht. da denke ich, dass es für mich positiv ausgeht. 
aber ich habe bezahlt und kann es beweisen, habe also meine pflicht erfüllt. warum soll ich also noch warten weil andere schuld daran sind das nicht alles richtig läuft.

das deutsche recht ist sowieso in großen teilen unsinn. es schützt die betrüger und lässt die opfer sitzen.


----------



## alexdezi (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich habe meinen Überweisungsbeleg letzte Woche an die Comtech übermittelt. Und Geld habe ich sicher keines bekommen - und wenn, dann würde ich sowieso auf einer Liste stehen. Letzte Woche war ich eigentlich noch froh, dass ich das Paket noch diese Woche in Empfang nehmen darf. Und jetzt wird daraus wohl doch nichts. Besser keine Versprechen machen, die man nicht halten kann.... Schade für die Comtech.


----------



## und weiter? (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

nun habe ich diese mail bekommen und frage mich was soll das ?


Guten Tag,

leider konnten wir aktuell noch keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen.

Nachfolgend finden Sie nochmals alle zur Zahlung Ihrer Bestellung notwendigen Details:


Unsere Bankverbindung:
Inhaber: Comtech GmbH
Konto-Nr.: 821317500
Deutsche Bank Waiblingen
Bankleitzahl: 60270073

Sollte sich Ihre Zahlung mit dieser E-Mail überschnitten haben, betrachten Sie diese Erinnerung bitte als gegenstandslos.

Sollten Sie Ihre Bestellung nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten wollen, würden wir uns über eine kurze Information per E-Mail an [email protected] freuen.


----------



## OpferXX (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hab ich eben auch bekommen.

Sowas sollte man in der Situation abschalten!


----------



## ccall4help (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

na toll.. hab grad eben auch die email bekommen:


und weiter? schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> leider konnten wir aktuell noch keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen.
> 
> ...


 
obwohl ich von comtec UND herrn Ehmann persönlich (über PN) eine Bestätigung erhalten habe, dass mein NAme auf jener Liste sei (sie anscheinend doch nicht vorliegt??) und somit meine Zahlung bestätigt sei.

ich fühl mich echt verarscht..

greetz!!


----------



## NoGo (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

ich denke man sollte diese e-mail nicht beachten. und comtech hat da nicht direkt mit zu tun.
ist wahrscheinlich ein automatisches system, dass sowas verschickt und es weiß ja nicht was da los ist.


----------



## growtek (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich habe zum ersten mal bei Comtech bestellt und das aus 2 Gründen.
10.000 Bewertungen , davon 99,6% positiv und mein Chef hat dort auch was bestellt und sofort bekommen.

Was mir nicht gefalllen hat ist die erste Mail von wegen , ihr Geld ist weg , das ist nicht unser Konto und wer darauf überwiesen hat ist selber doof.
Hier ist die Bank(Wirecard) , rufen sie dort an.Das habe ich auch getan und natürlich gaben sie mir keine Auskünfte.Strafanzeige ist auch gestellt.

Und es wurde vesprochen sich am Mo zu melden um weiter zu berichten.Das wurde auch getan...in der Tat ...als Zahlungserinnerung von Comtech.

Ich denke in den nächsten Wochen wird Comtech ziemlich viele nicht so gute Bewertungen bekommen.


----------



## RaptorTP (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

hab auch eben diese  *"zahlung nicht eingegangen" EMAIL *erhalten

meine DATEN

          [...]         
bin ich auch auf der LISTE ???

ja nein !? 

ich kann mich bei diesem Betrag wirklich glücklich schätzen
*
Ich wär von Anfang an dafür, ein WARNHINWEIS auf der Startseite, und die Bankdaten aus der Mail zu nehmen

BITTE VON UNSERER SEITE ABGLEICHEN ... BLUBB*

gruß, hab gedacht ich bekomm heut mal was genaueres gesagt

nuja - wart wart wart ...


----------



## matfis (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Nun regt Euch mal nicht so künstlich über die Zahlungserinnerungen auf. Ich hab bereits schon die 2. Erinnerung bekommen (hatte bereits eine Woche ehr als die meisten hier, am 11.12., bestellt). 
Aber was solls? Das ist sicher eine Automatik, das läuft in jeder größeren Firma so. Wie soll man sonst tausenden Bestellungen pro Tag Herr werden? Sicherlich beweist es kein Feingefühl, sowas jetzt rauszusenden, aber na und? Wollen wir jetzt den Admin aufknüpfen, der es vergessen hat zu deaktivieren? Sicher nicht.  

Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist die Tatsache, das noch immer die zahlreichen Kunden als selber-schuld-Opfer dargestellt werden. Es gibt hier - meiner Meinung nach - nur ein Opfer. Die Comtech GmbH. Die Kunden haben auf die für Ihre Vertragsseite korrekte Bankverbindung überwiesen. Das das Geld nicht bei Comtech angekommen ist, ist nicht das Problem der Kunden. Mein Vermieter ist z.B. auch eine ganz andere Person, als derjenige, der jeden Monat die Miete von mir überwiesen bekommt. Warum? Ist mir doch egal - bin ich die STASI? Steht so im Mietvertrag (Geld auf Konto XY überweisen) und gut ist. 

Übrigends: diese ominöse Sie-Sind-Betrugsopfer-Mail hab ich bisher nicht bekommen...  Vielleicht sollten wir mal dem konstruktiven Vorschlag von Nebenwolf folgen und Bestellzeiten posten um List in die Sache zu bringen. Also: 
wer?        wann?                         Bank? 
matfis    11.12. / 18Uhr     Sparkasse 

P.S: bitte nennt den armen Geschäftsführer von Comtech doch nicht immer "Herr Jehmann". Das tut in den Augen weh. Der Mann heißt "Herr Ehmann" und hat als Nick jehmann  

P.P.S: der Verglich mit dem WTC ist gut: die Mieter des WTC haben nämlich den Vermieter nach dem 11.9. auf Schadenersatz verklagt. Sie hatten einen gültigen Mietvertrag, der Vermieter hat aber auf einmal keine Bürofläche mehr gehabt. Theoretisch hätte Herr Silverstein ja Al Quaida verklagen können.  Herr Silverstein durfte sogar solbst nach der Zerstörung noch seinerseits Pacht für ein gar nich mehr vorhandenes Gebäude bezahlen (Siehe Larry Silverstein ? Wikipedia ). An Stelle von Comtech würde ich nur Beispiele heranziehen, die meine Position untermauern und nicht das Gegenteil!


----------



## RaptorTP (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

jo - wenigstens ne kleine Information, wär nett - sowas wie ...

Sie sind auf der Excel Tabelle, es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet und ihr Geld ist nicht verloren - wir bitten um geduld 

das wär schön -- dieses aahhh Kunde 30293  - Alles klar - wir wissen bescheid

naja - ich hab storniert - das ich das zeug wo anders holen kann, wobei ich die Hälfte der Bestellung nicht mehr brauch. Werd mich jetzt einfach gedulden.

Ich sag mal, für die Kunden die noch nicht wissen, das hier Informationen reinkommen - hab das hier auch ergoogelt - ist es bissi fieß - man muss erst mal den Shop anschreiben, sonst bekommt man NULL mit - nicht schön


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Postbank hat geantwortet



> Folgende Information möchte ich Ihnen von der Fachabteilung weitergeben:
> 
> Der Rückruf konnte nicht berücksichtigt werden, da die Buchung des Zahlungsvorfalls bereits erfolgt war und der Rückruf verspätet vorlag. Da das Scheitern des Rückrufs somit nicht von uns zu vertreten ist, bitten wir Sie daher, sich wegen der Rückerlangung des Betrages unmittelbar mit dem Zahlungsempfänger in Verbindung zu setzen. Die Postbank hat kein Recht, in das Kontoguthaben des Empfängers einzugreifen
> 
> ...


----------



## Sattle73 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,
Zwischenstand von mir:


Gestern morgen Rückruf via ausführende Bank an Wirecard gestartet.
Gestern abend dannvon meiner Bank Telefonanruf erhalten, dass das Geld nicht zurücküberwiesen sondern zu Comtech transferiert wird. Es sei nur ein internes Konto.
Habe heute morgen dann die Mahnung von Comtech erhalten.
Auf meine Replik dann sofort die Antwort vom Kundenzentrum:
"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Aktuell stehen wir diesbezüglich noch in Kontakt mit der Polizei sowie der Wirecard Bank. Sobald uns diesbezüglich Neuigkeiten vorliegen, werden wir Sie natürlich umgehend informieren. Vielen herzlichen Dank."

Wenn die Fa. Comtech mit den Banken in Kontakt steht und eine Liste hat, warum schickt sie dann Mahnungen?
Ich kann mich des Verdachts nicht erwehren, dass die Fa. Comtech ihre EDV nicht im Griff hat.
Ich werde jetzt noch 2009 abwarten, und wenn sich bis dahin keine Lösung abzeichnet, die Sache einem Anwalt übergeben.


----------



## jehmann (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Guten Morgen,

für folgende Bestellnummern haben wir die Zahlung bei Wirecard gebucht, und die Bestellungen freigegeben. Sofern die Ware am Lager ist, versenden wir die Auftäge heute. Näheres sehen Sie in Ihrem Kundenkonto im Webshop:
      420205       420246       420281       420307       420345       420399       420468       420500       420506       420508       420513       420526       420531       420540       420549       420550       420553       420555       420563       420566       420571       420575       420584       420586       420593       420595       420598       420600       420610       420612       420613       420620       420624       420632       420639       420648       420653       420655       420661       420662       420675       420680       420693       420705       420706       420711       420714       420718       420719       420729       420731       420732       420735       420738       420739       420740       420744       420746       420752       420761       420764       420768       420770       420772       420778   
Bei folgenden Bestellnummern haben wir vom Kunden einen Storno erhalten, diese Kunden schreiben wir heute an, und erstatten dann die Zahlungen.

      420262       420327       420379       
      420558       420591       420608       420627       420637       420698       420734       420754


Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn Sie beispielsweise eine Vorkassemahnung erhalten haben. Das sind automatisierte Prozesse, bei denen wir einzelne Aufträge nicht herausnehmen können. 

Somit sollten alle Kunden deren Geld bei Wirecard angekommen ist, entweder eine Rückzahlung erhalten haben, oder in der Liste sein. Falls noch jemand bezahlt hat, und weder in der Liste ist, noch das Geld zurückerhalten hat, dann schreiben Sie mir bitte Ihre Bestellnummer und die Überweisungsdaten (Abgangsbank, Abgangskonto, Überweisungsdatum, Betrag) hier als persönliche Nachricht.

Sobald es zum Thema Postbank Neuigkeiten gibt, melde ich mich wieder.

Joachim Ehmann
Comtech GmbH


----------



## Trixi1997 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*


Sehr geehrter Herr Ehmann,

bei Durchsicht der Liste habe ich festgestellt, daß meine Bestellnummer 420660 nicht aufgeführt ist.

Habe am 18.12.2009 meine Überweisung von der Sparkasse zu Lübeck per Online - Banking getätigt.
Meine Bankdaten möchte ich aus verständlichen Gründen nicht übermitteln.Ich hoffe auf Ihr Verständnis und verbleibe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Renate Niemann


----------



## NoGo (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

meine bestellung ist auch nicht auf der liste und das geld nicht auf meinem konto.

wie schreibt man private nachrichten


----------



## growtek (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich bin auch nicht auf der Liste.

*Kundennummer:* 554761
Bestell-Nr.: 420629
119,00 Euro


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Indem man auf den Usernamen im Beitrag klickt.


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich sofort Kontakt mit den Behörden aufgenommen.


Guten Tag Herr Ehmann,

könnten sie bitte die Dienststelle und deren Aktenzeichen veröffentlichen, unter dem sie Strafanzeige erstattet haben? Sie würden mit ihrer Auskunft dazu beitragen, unverhältnismäßigen Verwaltungsaufwand zu vermeiden.


----------



## jehmann (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hier das Aktenzeichen der Polizei Backnang, unter dem die Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt geführt wird:

ST/1898390/2009


----------



## ccall4help (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

woah! Endlich ma gute Nachrichten!

hab gestern nach der Zahlnungsmahnung ein paar fiese emails an comtech geschrieben, prompt eine von Hand geschriebene Antwort bekommen.
dazu noch eine email dass meine Zahlung eingegangen sei und eine, dass meine Bestellung nun endlich auf dem Weg sei.
mit ganz viel Glück bekomm ich meine Ware ja sogar noch indiesem Jahr..

ich denk so geht es den meisten Wirecard-Sperrkonto-Überweisern
hab gedacht ein bissl Frohsinn tut hier ma ganz gut 

greetz =)


----------



## ABRupp (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

420588 Meine Nummer auch nicht!!!:unzufrieden: Mit 82,99 Euro


----------



## jehmann (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn Sie das als private Nachricht an mich senden. Ich muss die Fälle ja sammeln, und denen einzeln nachgehen. Wenn ein Teil hier per Email ankommen, ein Teil als private Nachricht, und ein weiterer Teil im Forum steht, dann ist es sehr aufwändig, alle Fälle im Auge zu haben und niemand zu vergessen.

Wir haben heute morgen die Liste von Freitag gebucht, und warten jetzt auf die entgültige Kontoeröffnung bei Wirecard, damit wir die Umsätze wirklich sehen können. 

Ich denke, daß sich dann noch einiges klärt. Bitte keine Panik, das bekommen wir geregelt. Bitte schreiben Sie nicht überall hin, das wird dann nur noch unübersichtlicher.


----------



## White (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

Ich bin auch betroffener und muss mich doch sehr Fragen warum, wenn der erste Fall laut diesem Forum am 11.12.2009 war am 19.12.2009 keinerlei Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen worden sind.

Es wird eine 1-2 Wochen lang zugeguckt wie einer nach dem anderen dem Betrug zum Opfer fällt???

Ich finde nicht das man da ruhig bleiben soll. Eine email in der steht sie sind betrogen worden und Telefonieren Ihrem Geld hinterher, ist ziemlich frech.

Selbst wie es zur Zeit aussieht das jeder zu seinem Geld oder Bestellung kommt, hatte ja wohl jeder der betroffenen Kosten mit diesem Problem gehabt, z.B. Wirecard Bank, Sparkasse und Comtech selbst mussten angerufen werden und das Kosten alles Geld, besonders die Wirecard Bank!!!

Jetzt soll man zufrieden sein das man doch noch bekommt was bestellt hat?:wall:

Man sollte schon irgendeine Entschädigung erwarten.

Das nächste mal ist das Geld wirklich weg und Comtech hat wieder einmal zu spät etwas unternommen.
 Ist schon klar das man da viel Geld verloren hätte zur Weihnachtszeit die Seite dicht zu machen, da ist es besser alles schön weiter laufen zu lassen und zu sehen was passiert.


Oder war es etwa anders?



 naja


----------



## Sattle73 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,
die Firma, bzw. der Geschäftsführer scheinen sich ja Mühe zu geben. Entscheidend wird sein, wie die Aufklärung von statten geht und wie die Beteiligten damit umgehen.
Wichtig ist für mich
- heil aus der Sache rauszukommen (also ohne finanziellen Verlust)
- dafür zu sorgen, dass so etwas nicht wieder passiert (betrifft sowohl die Firma als auch mein Verhalten als Käufer)

Insofern habe ich noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## White (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Man sollte evtl. in Zukunst davon absehen mit Vorkasse zu bezahlen, nicht nur bei Comtech sondern generell.


----------



## alexdezi (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

damit wir uns nicht alleine fühlen... ich bin auch nicht auf der liste...


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Bevor nun jeder hier postet, er wäre nicht auf der Liste. 
Stattdessen bitte Hr. Ehmann eine Mail oder eine PN übers Forum schicken:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=18531

Das vermeidet Chaos im Forum und bei der Nachverfolgung seitens comtech.
Danke!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



White schrieb:


> Man sollte evtl. in Zukunst davon absehen mit Vorkasse zu bezahlen, nicht nur bei Comtech sondern generell.


Ohne Comtech zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber Vorkasse ist für mich absolutes ko Kriterium. 
Wer das fordert, scheidet für mich aus der Liste möglicher Lieferanten grundsätzlich aus.
Ausnahme in Einzelfällen: Bagatellbeträge bis ca 10€


----------



## alexmks (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Der C.P. hat schon recht.
Aber ein besonders verlockendes Angebot, und dann alle anderen zahlungsarten teuerer, da lässt man sich zur Vorkasse hinreisen wenn man nicht dort zum ersten mahl bestellt hat.
Ich beforzuge normal eine Kreditkarten zahlart, da dieses dann auch versichert ist.
Auser diese PayPal-eBay abzocke mit den viel zu teueren Gebühren!

Währe vieleicht interresant für Comtech weil sicherer und bringt neue Kunden die auch so denken.


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



jehmann schrieb:


> ....und warten jetzt auf die entgültige Kontoeröffnung bei Wirecard, damit wir die Umsätze wirklich sehen können.


Der geneigte Leser versteht das sicher nicht! Das war ja ursprünglich nicht ihr Konto, gelle?! Womöglich könnten sie dazu mal kurz näher drauf eingehen und auch, was sie mit dem Postbank- und dem einen Sparkassenkonto gemacht haben.



jehmann schrieb:


> ....Bitte keine Panik, das bekommen wir geregelt.


Nach den inoffiziellen Informationen, die mich erreicht haben, glaube ich das auch.


----------



## jehmann (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der geneigte Leser versteht das sicher nicht! Das war ja ursprünglich nicht ihr Konto, gelle?! Womöglich könnten sie dazu mal kurz näher drauf eingehen und auch, was sie mit dem Postbank- und dem einen Sparkassenkonto gemacht haben.



Die Kontoeröffnung bei der Wirecard BAnk ist die "Notlösung", die wir zusammen mit der Wirecard Bank gestartet haben, damit wir die Ware ausliefern können. Es kamen 200 - 300 Zahlungen dort an, ein Teil wurde zurückgebucht, weil ein Rückruf von den Kunden vorgenommen wurde. Dann haben wir uns gemeldet und die Polizei, worauf der Rest der Zahlungen auf ein Sperrkonto umgebucht wurde. Diese Zahlungen werden nun auf das neu von uns eröffnete Konto umgebucht. Das hat bis jetzt noch nicht stattgefunden, weil eine Kontoeröffnung in Deutschland einige Tage dauert. 

Dennoch haben wir gestern anhand einer Liste über Zahlungseingänge (die Liste war aber vom 23.12.) , die Zahlungen gebucht und ausgeliefert. Einige Kunden haben sich gemeldet, daß Ihre Zahlung nicht dabei war. Ich bin mir sicher, daß wir das noch aufklären werden, muss aber jetzt die entgültige Eröffnung abwarten. 

Zum Thema Postbank: 

Aus heutiger rechtlicher Sicht können wir (also Comtech) nicht gegen die Postbank oder gegen den Kontoinhaber vorgehen. Wir müssen auf jeden Fall abwarten, bis wir Einblick in die Ermittlungsakten bekommen (und überhaupt etwas ermittelt ist), damit wir Klarheit haben, wer im Falle der Postbank der Empfänger des Geldes war und wir uns eine Strategie überlegen können, wie wir vorgehen.


----------



## alexmks (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo
Ich möchte nicht in die "Kerbe" der Ehmann is an allem schuld hauen, da ich froh bin das der Betrag nicht verlohren scheint und sich da was tut.

Aber hätt ich nicht die Mail "ihre Wahre wird am Montag ausgeliefert" bekommen und danach gibt es eine sehr überschaubare Liste vom 23.12. die ja für die anzahl der geschädigten viel zu kurz ist und meine Numer mit überweisung vom 21. natürlich nicht zu finden ist finde ich das sehr bedauerlich.
Währe die Aussage das der Vorgang noch einige Zeit dauern kann und ich den Betrag nochmals bezahlen kann, Wahre verschickt wird und anschliesend den "betrugs-Betrag" wider bekomme hätte ich die Wahre warscheinlich schon in den Händen.
Mich ärgert das hinhalten von einen Tag auf den anderen.

Trots allem freue ich mch über den einsatz von Hr. Ehmann denn ich hab das schon anders erlebt und das Geld war weg.


----------



## joehei (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo liebe Leidensgemeinschaft,

Herr Ehmann setzt sich sehr engagiert ein (persönliche Erfahrung), um alle Betrugsfälle zu klären. Dafür zumindest von mir ein dickes Dankeschön.

Die Erkenntnis auf Vorkasse nicht mehr einzukaufen ist goldrichtig und ich werde sie demnächst kompromißlos beherzigen, was ich bisher immer gemacht habe (bis auf diesen Fall)!!

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein wenig Geduld .

Spekulationen was, wann, wo, wie und wer tragen hier nicht zur Lösung und Verbesserung der Situation bei,


----------



## alexdezi (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



alexmks schrieb:


> Trots allem freue ich mch über den einsatz von Hr. Ehmann denn ich hab das schon anders erlebt und das Geld war weg.



So ganz uneigennützig macht das Herr Ehmann wohl nicht. Er weiß genau, dass sich die Kunden hier nichts zu Lasten kommen haben lassen.

Ich warte immer noch auf Neuigkeiten, wie es mit meinem Bestellstatus ausschaut - aber zur Zeit bekomme ich gar nichts zu hören. Aber wichtig war, dass ich schon mal den Überweisungsbeleg übermittelt habe?!? Comtech macht sich so keinen Gefallen...


----------



## jehmann (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Statusupdate: 

Im Fall der Postbank ermittelt mittlerweile die Staatsanwaltschaft. 

Es sieht aktuell wohl nach einem grösser angelegten Betrug aus, der so oder so ähnlich immer wieder stattfindet. Die Geldempfänger sind in der Regel Privatleute, die im Internet angeworben werden, um die Gelder später gegen Provision via Wester Union Moneytransfer ins Ausland zu transferieren. Die Hacker sitzen vermutlich im Ausland. 

Auf dem Konto der Postbank soll auch ein Teil des Geldes noch da sein.

Bei der Wirecard werden aktuell die Umsätze von den Sperrkonten umgebucht. Das soll heute noch abgeschlossen werden, dann prüfen wir, was mit den fehlenden Zahlungseingängen ist. Ich poste hier die Bestellnummern sobald wir das abgeschlossen haben. Bitte entschuldigen Sie, daß es so lange dauert, aber unter anderem aufgrund der Rückbuchungen ist es aufwändig alle Buchungen zuzuordnen. 

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe.


----------



## Headset (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Was wir nicht nachvollziehen können,

hier schreibt Herr Jehmann man bekäme entweder sein Geld oder die bestellte Ware, der Kundendienst bestätigt dies jedoch nicht.

wir haben am 18.12 auf das Konto der Wirecard Bank überwiesen und laut Comtech bekommen wir wahrscheinlich weder Geld noch Ware denn sonst könnte man uns dies doch einfach schriftlich zusichern.
Wir haben um diese Zusage gebeten und man hat uns geantwortet, dass sie diese Zusage nicht geben.
Den Überweisungsbeleg haben wir auch an Comtech gesendet.

Warum gibt es keine offizielle Stellungnahme auf der Comtechseite zu dem Fall?

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so etwas in einem Forum gemacht wird.
Wenn die Comtech sich so sicher ist das sie ihr Geld von den Banken wieder bekommt, warum wird dann nicht einfach die Ware versendet?

Und ich sende bestimmt niemandem in einem Forum per PN meine Bankverbindung. Was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen Kundendaten? auch schön in Hackerhänden?


----------



## alexdezi (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ganz ehrlich bin ich auch überhaupt nicht mehr optimistisch, wie noch am Anfang. Für jene, die beweisen können, dass sie den Betrag überwiesen haben, hätte man schon längst eine Lösung finden können. Zum Beispiel einfach mal die Ware schicken. Die Comtech wird daran wohl kaum rumkommen. Ich werde im neuen Jahr die Sache meinem Bruder übergeben, der bei einer Anwaltskanzlei arbeitet. Dieses vertrösten auf irgendwann einmal kann ja nicht sein. Wollte mein Handy bereits zu Weihnachten, dann dachte ich mir zumindest bis Silvester, und jetzt muss ich trotzdem hoffen, dass ich irgendwas bekomme. Vielleicht bekomm ichs ja, wenn es bereits veraltet ist... So nicht liebe Comtech!


----------



## tmister (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

ich hatte heute kurz vor mittag meine Daten als privatnachricht an Herrn Jehmann geschrieben. Ich habe heute noch Rückinfo bekommen und sogar eine Email von Comtech über den Zahlungseingang.

Danke Herr Jehmann


----------



## NoGo (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Wie kann das sein? ich habe schon gestern eine Nachricht mit meinen Daten geschrieben. Bis jetzt kein Lebenszeichen, was jetzt los ist.


----------



## Teleton (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich muss feststellen, dass mein Zeitempfinden anscheinend erheblich von dem der Normalbevölkerung abweicht. Wenn mein Vertragspartner nicht so will wie ich es möchte setze ich eine Frist von etwa 2,5 Wochen + Postlaufzeit und drohe Schreckliches für den Fall des Fristablauf an. Dann warte ich die Frist ab. Hier macht man sich Sorgen weil 





> schon gestern


 geschrieben und immer noch nicht geantwortet wurde. 
Wenn ich dann Klage einreiche ist mir in meinem Bezirk bewußt, dass ein Urteil vor ca. St. Martin/Nikolaus unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## NoGo (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Keine Ahnung was du willst.
Aber ich sehe, du bist was besonderes. 
Danke für deine Antwort.
Wenn es dir nicht passt, brauchst du es nicht zu lesen und antworten.

Ich will einfach meine Ware bekommen und sehe nicht ein, dass ich warten muss, wenn klar ist, dass die betrogenen von Wirecard das Geld bekommen.

Dann bin ich hier weg und du kannst weiter in ruhe Leben.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Die Teilnehmer  werden dringend ausgefordert, sich eines zivilisierten Tonfalls zu befleißigen.
 Etwas Geduld ist bei einem solchen Vorgang schon erforderlich.  Das erste Posting ist etwas 
mehr als eine Woche alt. 

Dass es sich ausgerechnet über die Weihnachtsfeiertage  abspielt/e, erleichert die  Aufklärung 
und Abwicklung sicher nicht gerade. 

*Hier findet kein Tribunal statt.* Wer das nicht akzeptiert, ist hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## Trixi1997 (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich erst einmal meinen Dank an Herrn Ehmann von COMTECH aussprechen,der wirklich alles getan hat um uns "Geschädigten" zu helfen.
Habe vor 2 Stunden eine Bestätigung über den Zahlungseingang und die Zusage über den Versand erhalten :smile:.

Wünsche trotz allem einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

LG Renate


----------



## Teleton (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



> Keine Ahnung was du willst.


Es ist Unsinn unrealistische Fristen zu erwarten und dann nichtmals ein Druckmittel zu haben.


> Ich will einfach .... und sehe nicht ein, dass ich warten muss,


Ja und wenn doch weil einfach nix passiert?
Um voranzukommen muss man selbst die Initiative ergreifen und dann den Ankündigungen Taten folgen lassen.


----------



## steffi-opfer (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Schön das sich alle bedanken und Geld oder Ware haben und Ich immer noch da sitz und warte was nun ist. Will auch endLich mein Handy ich mein das es so doof gelaufen kann niemand was für aber zulesen das es bei allen vorwärts geht außer bei uns "Postbanküberweisern" macht mich wütend. Die erkenntnis mit den Hackern is jaschlimm genug aber was is mit meinem Geld ich habs Überwiesen an die für mich richtige Bank und krieg keine Ware das diese Bankverbindung verkehrt war kann ich nichts für. Aber ich hoffe immer noch das es bald positive Nachrichten auch in unseren Fall gibt.

Lg steffi-opfer


----------



## alexdezi (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Um meinen Unmut zu erklären, würde ich ganz kurz erklären, warum ich bei Comtech bestellt habe: Ich wollte mir als Weihnachtsgeschenk das Handy Samsung Pixon kaufen. Habe mich im Internet ein wenig erkundigt und habe gesehen, dass Comtech das Handy auf Lager hat. Ich habe es bei Comtech bestellt, aus dem einzigen Grund, weil ich es bis Weihnachten haben wollte (und die Bewertungen bei trustedshop, auch die der Lieferzeiten, waren überraschenderweise gut). Dann kam dieser Vorfall dazwischen, warum wir hier alle schreiben, und dachte mir nichts weiter, es sollte eben nicht so sein, kann ja passieren, dann eben die Woche darauf.

Aber anscheinend zieht sich das hier noch länger hin, und auch wenn auf comtech.de steht, dass das Handy eigens für mich reserviert ist, dann interessiert mich das nicht mehr. Und wenn Comtech noch 100 Mal bei der Wirecard nachfragen wird, dann interessiert mich das auch nicht mehr. Ich habe das Geld überwiesen, an jene Bank, welche im Bestätigungsmail stand und wir Kunden ausdrücklicherweise abwarten solle, habe den Beleg dafür auch an Comtech übermittelt und jetzt interessiert mich nur noch eines: Ich will langsam aber sicher meine Ware geliefert bekommen! Erstens, weil ich zur Zeit ohne Handy bin und zweitens, weil ich die Handy-Kamera für Silvester einsetzen wollte. Und drittens, weil ich dafür bezahlt habe!
Und, Herr Ehmann, wenn Sie davor Angst haben sollten, dass ich das Geld von der Wirecard zurückbekomme, obwohl Sie mir das Handy bereits geschickt haben, dann werde ich Ihnen den Betrag sofort weiterüberweisen. Daran sollte es wirklich nicht scheitern. Sind nicht alles Betrüger im Netz.

Hätte ich das Handy erst irgendwann in Zukunft gewollt, dann hätte ich auch bei einem anderem Shop bestellen können, wo es erst nachzubestellen wäre und Comtech hätte seinen USP verloren.

Dass Herr Ehmann für uns Kunden zu den Banken rennt, das glaubt er ja wohl selbst nicht (nicht persönlich gemeint). Dass hier die Comtech GmbH bis zum Hals in der Sch**** steckt, scheint wohl auch offensichtlich. Kundenfreundlich wäre seinerseits den Sicherheitsfehler einzugestehen, nicht uns Kunden weiter als Betrugsopfer abzutun, und beginnen an all jenen, welche die Überweisung bestätigen können, die Bestellungen auszuliefern - egal ober Wirecard oder Postbank. 
Stattdessen versucht man uns einzureden, dass wir keinen Anspruch auf die Ware haben, weil wir angeblich die Betrogenen sind und der Comtech um den Hals fallen müssten, wenn sie alles geregelt bekommt. Und ich sage nochmals: Für den Inhalt dieser Mails ist alleine Comtech verantwortlich. Wenn welche diese manipulieren ist das alles andere als richtig, aber dann sollte man sich eben davor schützen. Sich den Kunden so gegenüber zu verhalten, von Anfang an, finde ich lachhaft! Lachhaft!


----------



## bernhard (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Was soll uns dieser Beitrag nun genau sagen?

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden haben, konnten Dritte die Funktion des Bestellsystems manipulieren. Es gab also Lücken im Betriebssystem, dem Firewall oder der Shopsoftware usw., die Gangster ausnutzen konnten. Wir wissen nicht, wie das gelingen konnte. Ursachen können bekannte oder unbekannte Schwachstellen in Software-Komponenten verschiedenen Hersteller oder der Systemadministration des Anbieters oder seines Hosters sein.

Niemand wollte diese Lücke wissentlich bestehen lassen. Wir können nicht wissen, ob im technischen Sinne überhaupt irgendwem eine "Schuld" zugewiesen werden kann. An dieser Stelle zeigen sich technische Risiken des Mediums Internet. Wer das Medium nutzt, muss sich dieser Gefährdungen bewusst sein. Das betrifft private PCs ebenso wie Unternehmensserver.

Wenn jeder Privatanwender seinen PC "im Griff" hätte, gäbe es keine Botnetze. Firmensysteme sind in der Regel viel besser abgesichert.

Im konkreten Fall bemüht sich die betroffene Firma in nachvollziehbarer Weise, das Problem schnellstmöglich im Interesse der Kunden zu lösen. Über Weihnachten sind Entscheidungen von Tragweite bei Banken nicht beliebig zu bekommen. Trotzdem gibt es nach wenigen Werktagen gute Klärungsergebnisse. Wer darüberhinaus mit der Firma etwas zu klären hat, kann es direkt tun. Lamentieren hier im Forum hilft nichts.


----------



## alexdezi (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Dann eine kurze Einführung über das Rechtssystem: Hier handelt es sich um einen Kaufvertrag zwischen zwei Parteien: Comtech und Kunden. Die Kunden haben sich dazu verpflichtet per Vorkasse Geld an die Bank zu überweisen, welche im Bestätigungsmail zu finden war (und außerdem auch auf der Internetseite). Ist diese Schuld erfüllt, hat sich die Comtech GmbH verpflichtet, die Ware zuzusenden. Dieser Vertrag kam also nur zwischen Kunden und Comtech zustande und sonst niemandem.

Wenn jetzt ein Dritter die Daten der Comtech GmbH (und nicht jene der Kunden) manipuliert, dann ändert dies an dem Kaufvertrag überhaupt nichts. Schließlich gilt der Kaufvertrag zwischen Comtech und Kunde (und nicht Kunde und Cracker). Das heißt, dass die Comtech immer noch dazu verpflichtet ist die Ware zu liefern. Aber die Comtech hat Schadensersatzanspruch gegenüber den Hackern, welche die Daten der COMTECH GMBH manipuliert haben, oder wer auch immer verantwortlich zu machen ist. Aber das interessiert uns Kunden weniger, wir wollen nichts weiter als unsere Ware. Und jeder, der nur ein bisschen Ahnung vom Rechtssystem hat, der wird mir hier zustimmen. Und ich wette, das kann auch der Anwalt der Comtech bestätigen. Vielleicht wird der aber stundenweise bezahlt und die Comtech bemüht sich hier im Notfall einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen?!?

Ich will hier auch nicht sagen, "die Comtech ist schuld", aber die Lage ist hier sehr eindeutig. Den Kunden trifft es jedenfalls sicher keine Schuld, denn wie sollten wir für die Richtigkeit der Daten garantieren? Technisch hat sie vielleicht auch gar keine Schuld, sondern der Provider oder sonst wer, aber das kann uns auch nicht interessieren, denn nochmals: Der Kaufvertrag betrifft nur die Comtech und uns Kunden!
Und, wenn Firmensysteme IN DER REGEL viel besser abgesichert sind wie private, dann scheint es sich hier um eine Ausnahme zu handeln, welche die Regel bestätigt.

Die Firma bemüht sich wirklich in nachvollziehbarer Weise das Problem zu lösen, aber sicherlich nicht in schnellstmöglicherweise, im Interesse des Kunden. Meiner Meinung nach im Interesse für sich selbst.
Und ich denke auch Beiträge, welche Kritik aufbringen, sollten in einem Forum Platz finden. Auch wenn es nichts bringt...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



alexdezi schrieb:


> Die Firma bemüht sich wirklich in nachvollziehbarer Weise das Problem zu lösen, aber sicherlich nicht in schnellstmöglicherweise,


Woher willst du das wissen. Kennst du die Internas? Bevor man solche Anschuldigungen/Behauptungen  in die Welt setzt, sollte man nachvollziehbare Beweise dafür bringen.


alexdezi schrieb:


> Und ich denke auch Beiträge, welche Kritik aufbringen, sollten in einem Forum Platz finden. Auch wenn es nichts bringt...


Ständig denselben Frust abladen  bringt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



alexdezi schrieb:


> Dann eine kurze Einführung über das Rechtssystem...


Du übersiehst gerade, dass grundsätzlich die Kunden Probleme haben, die Vorkasse vereinbart haben. Und das bedeutet: Du hast die Erfüllung Zug um Zug komplett außen vor gelassen.. Nämlich *erst* Geld an Comtech und *dann* Ware an Kunden. Comtech hat das Geld aber nicht und zunächst auch gar keinen Schaden, den hat ja der Kunde.
Die Gretchenfrage ist also: Muss sich Comtech die falsche Kontoverbindung zurechnen lassen? Und das können wir hier unmöglich abschließend klären.

Von Händlerseite sehe ich allerdings noch ein anderes Problem: Da sind über einen bestimmten Zeitraum Mails mit geänderter Kontoverbindung an Kunden gegangen, die Vorkasse vereinbart haben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich recht schnell rausfinden lässt, um welchen Personenkreis es sich da handelt. Aber bei Comtech weiß man erst mal nicht, wer von diesen Kunden auch tatsächlich bereits Vorkasse geleistet hat. Auch wenn Weihnachten war, sehe ich da keine Verpflichtung präventiv im Interesse der Kundenzufriedenheit alle Waren rauszuhauen (auch an die, die nur bestellt, aber nicht gezahlt haben) und im Zweifelsfall dem Geld hinterher zu rennen.

Bei allem Ärger, den ich wirklich verstehen kann, sollte man Comtech wenigstens die Möglichkeit einräumen genau das zu prüfen.


----------



## Sattle73 (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Guten Tag,
habe jetzt von comtech auch die Bestätigung über den Eingang der Zahlung erhalten. Und laut Statusmeldung wurde der Artikel versandt.
Auf diesem Weg meinen Dank an alle Beteiligten.
Noch eine Bemerkung zur Kommunikation über das Forum.
Ich finde diesen Weg zu beschreiten für die Fa. Comtech bzw. für Herrn Ehmann lobenswert. Das heisst nämlich, sich öffentlich beschimpfen zu lassen - und nicht nur in einzelnen mails  oder in anonymen Foren, bei denen die Fa. vielleicht mitliest aber sich keiner sicher sein kann.
Zum anderen kann auf diese Art und Weise der sehr zögerliche Informationsfluß von comtech zur Kundschaft besser am Laufen gehalten werden als über Einzelmails, die ja wiederum zeitaufwändiger sind.
Das das wahrlich kein Trost für die Postbank-Geschädigten ist, ist mir auch klar. Persönliche Konsequenz: die Werbezettel der Postbank wandern noch schneller in den Müll als sonst und bei Überweisungen werde ich bei mehreren Konten verstärkt nach Alternativen zu den Gelben schauen.


----------



## alexdezi (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Du übersiehst gerade, dass grundsätzlich die Kunden Probleme haben, die Vorkasse vereinbart haben. Und das bedeutet: Du hast die Erfüllung Zug um Zug komplett außen vor gelassen.. Nämlich *erst* Geld an Comtech und *dann* Ware an Kunden. Comtech hat das Geld aber nicht und zunächst auch gar keinen Schaden, den hat ja der Kunde.
> Die Gretchenfrage ist also: Muss sich Comtech die falsche Kontoverbindung zurechnen lassen? Und das können wir hier unmöglich abschließend klären.
> .



Die Erfüllung habe ich schon berücksichtigt. Ich habe das Geld überwiesen, Comtech sagt, die Ware wird sofort nach Zahlungseingang überwiesen, da sie ja auch lagernd ist, und jetzt muss man herpassen. Zunächst hat Comtech sicherlich keinen Schaden, da ja keine Ware geliefert wird. Und, dass Kunden bei Vorkasse ein Risiko eingehen ist auch klar. Deshalb gibt es ja auch Foren wie dieses, um sich vor Überweisung darüber zu informieren. Und wenn Comtech, nicht ihre eigenen Bankkoordinaten im Mail angibt, dann ist von vornherein klar, dass sie das Geld nicht bekommen. Und dass Firmen bei Vorkasse ein Risiko eingehen, wenn die Daten manipuliert werden, scheint jetzt auch klar. No risk - no money. Die falsche Kontoverbindung muss sich comtech nicht zurechnen lassen, aber das muss die Firma dann mit den Betrügern ausmachen. Oder sollen mir die Betrüger mein Handy schicken?
Nichts für ungut, aber das ist meine Meinung. Und ich glaube, die können mir mehrere bestätigen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



alexdezi schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das ist meine Meinung. Und ich glaube, die können mir mehrere bestätigen.


Ich glaube Dir auch ohne Zeugen, dass das Deine Meinung ist. Ich werde sie Dir auch nicht nehmen können, weil Du ja weder lesen noch verstehen magst. Insofern bringt es uns beiden wahrscheinlich mehr, wenn Du eine Runde auf dem Teppich rum(t)rollst und mit den Fäusten auf dem Boden trommelst, anstatt uns hier mit weiteren Beiträgen zu erfreuen...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



alexdezi schrieb:


> Und ich denke auch Beiträge, welche Kritik aufbringen, sollten in einem Forum Platz finden.
> * Auch wenn es nichts bringt...*


u.U  Konkurrenten, die ihr Süppchen hier kochen: So ein Maleur  verlockt doch geradezu danach,
es auszuschlachten...


----------



## NoGo (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

ja klar und moderatoren dürfen sowas schreiben.
als ich meinen ähnlichen Beitrag gestern geschrieben habe, habe ich sofort eine nette nachricht erhalten.obwohl ich keine beleidigenden wörter benutzt habe.


----------



## technofreak (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Da hier  weiter nur genölt und gefrustet  gepostet  ( u.U mit Hintergedanken ) wird, 
wird der Thread vorübergehend geschlossen. Sobald jemand etwas konkretes  und  der Sache
 dienliches mitzuteilen  hat, kann er sich bei mir oder einem der anderen Admin/Mods  melden.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...Vorkasse ist für mich absolutes ko Kriterium.
> Wer das fordert, scheidet für mich aus der Liste möglicher Lieferanten grundsätzlich aus.


Um es zu präzisieren: Wer es als* einzige *Zahlungart anbietet, sollte gemieden werden wie die Pest:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG1yqLlcGHQ"]YouTube- Live Recording - Dec 14, -cut.mov[/ame]


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo,

ich habe an die *Postbank *überwiesen und diese Woche mein Geld zurück erhalten :-D, allerdings nicht von der Postbank:wall:, sondern von meiner Bank. Dort hatte ich vor Weihnachten einen Rückbuchungsauftrag aufgegeben.
Hat uns nur eine kleine Gebühr gekostet.

Gruß
Betrugsopfer06


----------



## growtek (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Habe auch eine Versandnachricht bekommen.Warte jetzt ob ich dann alles erhalte.

In der Regel dauern solche Geschichten MONATE nur so nebenbei.
Comtech hat schnell reagiert und alles getan um das Geld wieder zu beschaffen oder die Ware auszuliefern.

Alleine bei Wirecardbank waren es 300(??) Überweisungen.Auch schön zu sehen dass so eine kleine und unbekannte Bank sofort reagiert hat und mitgeholfen hat und die gigantische Postbank sich quer stellt.


----------



## Trixi1997 (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Guten Morgen,

vor ca.10 Minuten habe ich meine bestellte Ware von Comtech erhalten.:-p

Hoffe,daß alle hier im Forum in den nächsten Tagen auch positive Nachrichten posten können.

LG Renate  :sun:


----------



## Doomsday (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



Betrugsopfer06 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe an die *Postbank *überwiesen und diese Woche mein Geld zurück erhalten :-D, allerdings nicht von der Postbank:wall:, sondern von meiner Bank. Dort hatte ich vor Weihnachten einen Rückbuchungsauftrag aufgegeben.
> Hat uns nur eine kleine Gebühr gekostet.
> ...



Hey das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht für die Postbank Überweiser!
steffi-opfer Du hattest Doch auch an die Postbank überwiesen, oder?
Hast Du schon Dein Geld auch schon zurück?

Das gibt doch Hoffnung...


----------



## steffi-opfer (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Nein leider nicht  Die Sparkasse will das Geld nicht zurück buchen, sie sagen das wenn Ich es selber überweise gehen sie davon aus das ich das auch wirklich will deswegen machen sie das nich. Komisch das andere Banken das aber tun immerhin is es ja nen Betrugsfall  Naja ich hoffe Comtech kann bei der Postbank noch etwas bewirken. Ich brauche nämlich dringend mal ein neues Handy. Naja doppelt dumm gelaufen das ich an die Postbank überwiesen habe ^^


----------



## NoGo (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

leider siehts bei mir immer noch nicht besser aus obwohl ich zur wirecard überwiesen habe.

eine frage:
habt ihr direkt die seite von comtech aufgerufen oder wie ich über einen link wie z.b. über eine preisvergleichsseite?
wollte nur wissen ob es vielleicht dazu gekommen ist, dass falsche e-mails verschickt wurden.
ist aber nur eine frage da ich mich damit nicht so auskenne.


----------



## Trixi1997 (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Erhalte regelmäßig den Newsletter von Comtech,in diesem wurde das Handy angeboten.
Egal ob über direkte Seite,einen Link oder anderes ,der Fehler wäre so oder so aufgetreten.
Auch ich hatte an die Wirecard Bank überwiesen und habe weiter nichts unternommen. Die komplette Abwicklung ist dann über Comtech gelaufen.

Grüße Renate


----------



## Betrugsopfer06 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



steffi-opfer schrieb:


> Die Sparkasse will das Geld nicht zurück buchen, sie sagen das wenn Ich es selber überweise gehen sie davon aus das ich das auch wirklich will deswegen machen sie das nich.


Ich bin auch bei der Sparkasse, die haben es zurückgebucht. Man kann für sowas ja nun wirklich nichts. sprech doch nochmal mit denen. und das andere sparkassen das auch von selbst gemacht haben. und wenn dann drohe mit imageschaden *hilft meistens*:unzufrieden:


----------



## steffi-opfer (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ja habe es denen so erklärt das es nen Betrugsfall ist und so aber wie gesagt sie meinten das wenn ich es selbst überweise gehen sie davon aus das ich das auch wirklich will.. Man kann es nur innerhalb von 24h zurückbuchen oder so.. Mannoo alle zeigen sich kooperativ außer bei mir wieder nicht. Meine Sparkasse hat nur ein Reklamation geschrieben aber sie sagten viel Hoffnung geben sie mir nicht


----------



## Marco (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



steffi-opfer schrieb:


> Ja habe es denen so erklärt das es nen Betrugsfall ist und so aber... Man kann es nur innerhalb von 24h zurückbuchen oder so.. ... Meine Sparkasse hat nur ein Reklamation geschrieben aber sie sagten viel Hoffnung geben sie mir nicht



Wem hast du das erklärt? Hier hat dir jemand grosse Grütze erzählt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Das ist keine Grütze, das stimmt wohl. Eine Rückbuchung selbst veranlasster Überweisungen ist wenn überhaupt, dann nur sehr kurzzeitig noch möglich. Denn das ist ein anderer Fall als bei der nicht selbst veranlassten und nicht genehmigten Lastschriftabbuchung, die man auch noch nach der angeblich von den Banken immer behaupteten 6-Wochen-Frist zurückbuchen kann.


----------



## jehmann (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Zwischenstand: 

Bis auf wenige Fälle haben wir nun bei Wirecard alle Zahlungen verbucht, die Ware versendet, oder es wurde den Kunden das Geld zurück überwiesen. Bei den wenigen unklaren Fällen sucht die Wirecard im moment die Zahlung, da erwarte ich die nächsten Tage die restlichen Zahlungseingänge.

Ich habe einzelne Meldungen von Kunden, daß auch bei der Postbank die Zahlung zurück gebucht wurde. Wir prüfen im moment ob wir mittels einer Abtretung selbst gegen die Postbank, bzw. den Zahlungsempfänger vorgehen können. Hierzu warte ich auf die passende Formulierung von unserem Anwalt, dann werden wir die Kunden anschreiben, benötigen dann aber neben der Abtretung auch schriftliche Überweisungsbestätigungen der jeweiligen Bank sowie eine Bestätigung, daß keine Rückbuchung durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## steffi-opfer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Huhu Marco,

na das habe ich der Sparkasse erzählt, diese hat dann sogeantwortet.


----------



## Doomsday (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Das mit der Rückbuchung scheint nur zu klappen, wenn man es unmittelbar nach dem Überweisen beantragt.

Insofern ist das was steffi-opfer schreibt schon schlüssig.
(Das hat ja Antiscammer auch schon geschrieben)



jehmann schrieb:


> benötigen dann aber neben der Abtretung auch schriftliche Überweisungsbestätigungen der jeweiligen Bank sowie eine Bestätigung, daß keine Rückbuchung durchgeführt wurde.



Das wäre ja eigentlich für alle das beste, zumindest in dieser Lage :-D

Evt. kann man die Ware ja schon einmal raus senden, wenn o.g. Bestätigungen erbracht werden... _Hier wartet nämlich jemand ganz dringend auf sein Weihnachtsgeschenk _

Naja vielleicht kann der Anwalt ja etwas erreichen...
Die Postbank soll jetzt mal Aktion zeigen!!!

Freue mich, wenn es Nachricht gibt...


----------



## br&co (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Ich bin neu im Forum. Gehöre auch zu den Geschädigten vom 12.12., mein Geld landete bei der Postbank... Meine Sparkasse sagte, sie könne nichts tun, schickte mich zur Polizei, habe Anzeige erstattet. Die Postbank verweist an die Sparkasse, Comtech bedauert... Die Verbraucherzentrale rät, einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Freue mich für die, deren Geld wieder da ist, bin aber ratlos und sauer. Meine Bestellung (Weihnachtsgeschenk) bei Comtech habe ich storniert, hoffe nun, es passiert trotzdem was. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## steffi-opfer (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Huhu Leute,

also meine Bank hat heute bei mir angerufen und mir mitgeteilt das sie das Geld zurück gebucht haben. Ich hatte an die Postbank überwiesen  Oh man endLich habs geklappt. Wünschen allen anderen auch das alles gut geht und das ihr eure Ware oder euer Geld zurück bekommt.:-D

Lg Steffi


----------



## br&co (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

:roll: schön, dass Steffi zu den Glücklichen gehörte, die ihr Geld zurückbekommen haben! Seitdem herrscht Schweigen im Forum. Sind jetzt bei allen die Betrugsfälle geklärt und wir die einzigen, die Mitte Februar immer noch im Regen stehen?? Comtech hat uns Mitte Januar um Unterlagen gebeten, um"ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht weitere Möglichkeiten für uns zu prüfen". Prompt geschickt - keine Reaktion seitdem. Vorgestern von unserer Bank die Antwort der Postbank (nach 6-7 Wochen)auf die Überweisungsnachfrage: keine Genehmigung zur Rückgabe erhalten. Das Konto war eingerichtet auf: A*** P***, Am R*** 10, 2*** S***. Klar gibt's den nicht, und die Adresse ist ein Industriegebiet im Nirgendwo..
Wir sind stinksauer, aber wir werden nichts unversucht lassen. Außer Rechtsanwalt vielleicht auch mal die Medien informieren. Gibt es sonst von jemandem etwas neues zu berichten?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



br&co schrieb:


> :roll: schön, dass Steffi zu den Glücklichen gehörte, die ihr Geld zurückbekommen haben!  ?


Muß ohnehin einen  besonders guten Draht zu ihrer Bank haben. Wird extra  wegen einer  simplen Rückbuchung angerufen.


steffi-opfer schrieb:


> also meine Bank hat heute bei mir angerufen und mir mitgeteilt das sie das Geld zurück gebucht haben. Ich hatte an die Postbank überwiesen


Solch ein Service der Postbank ist schon außergewöhnlich...


----------



## alexdezi (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

ich habe das geld wiederbekommen. musste aber einige mal beweisen, dass ich das geld überwiesen habe, weil es unauffindbar war, bis ich selbst den kleinen fehler gefunden habe. habe das handy bei einem anderen shop bestellt und gleich erhalten. also: einmal comtech, nie mehr comtech.


----------



## Doomsday (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



br&co schrieb:


> :roll: schön, dass Steffi zu den Glücklichen gehörte, die ihr Geld zurückbekommen haben!


Ja ich freue mich auch für Steffi, auch wenn ich nicht verstehen kann dass die Postbank offensichtlich mit zweierlei Maß misst!?!



br&co schrieb:


> Seitdem herrscht Schweigen im Forum. Sind jetzt bei allen die Betrugsfälle geklärt und wir die einzigen, die Mitte Februar immer noch im Regen stehen??


Also wir stehen, nach wie vor, noch klitschnass im Regen.
Es scheint das gerade eine gefühlte Schmerzgrenze überschritten zu sein, denn ich habe auch am Donnerstag einmal bei Comtech nachgehakt.
Aber leider wieder nur eine allgemeine Vertröstung erhalten.



br&co schrieb:


> Comtech hat uns Mitte Januar um Unterlagen gebeten, um"ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht weitere Möglichkeiten für uns zu prüfen". Prompt geschickt - keine Reaktion seitdem.


Ja kann ich bestätigen. Uns wurde zwar der Erhalt der Unterlagen bestätigt, aber seit dem keine weiteren Infos



br&co schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst von jemandem etwas neues zu berichten?


Nein leider nichts neues.
Und eine Info (E-Mail vom 18.02.2010) wie


> Wir können in diesem Fall leider nur weiter um Ihre Geduld bitten, bis wir Informationen seitens der Postbank über unseren Anwalt erhalten.


passt irgendwie nicht zu der Aussage, man würde uns nicht im Regen stehen lassen.

Nach wie vor ist es mir unverständlich, dass Comtech nicht zumindest bei den Kleinbeträgen in Vorleistung geht.
Mit jedem Tag wird der schaden schließlich größer, den ein unzufriedener Kunde bedeutet.


----------



## Marco (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*



br&co schrieb:


> <snip>Comtech hat uns Mitte Januar um Unterlagen gebeten, um"ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht weitere Möglichkeiten für uns zu prüfen". Prompt geschickt - keine Reaktion seitdem.<snap>



Erinnere den Geschäftsführer doch mal an:


> Natürlich wollen wir uns auf keinen Fall aus der Verantwortung stehlen, sondern die Kunden unterstützen, damit der unangenehme Vorfall schnellstmöglich aus der Welt geschafft werden kann. Wir sind ein seriöser Anbieter und gerade für uns ist die Vorfall sehr schlimm. Ich mag mir aktuell den Vertrauens- und damit auch den Umsatzverlust noch gar nicht ausmalen



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/300467-post38.html

Meiner Meinung nach ist Comtech in der Pflicht. 

Hoffentlich wird das Post nicht wieder kommtarlos gelöscht!

Gruß Marco


----------



## nadal1234 (30 November 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Hallo!
Ich will mir ein Laptop kaufen und das erste mal online. da fand ich auch comtech. nach dem ich mich über alle anbieter informiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich meinen Kauf nicht bei comtech machen werde. Allein der hickhack der hier im forum beschrieben wird. dann hab ich diverse beiträge über comtech gefunden und gelesen. 
Werde dann wohl bei dem kaufen wo die Lapis billiger sind 

Grützle


----------



## johinos (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: comtech.de: Bestellbestätigung mit falscher Bankverbindung - und nun?*

Comtech ist da nicht der einzige Onlinehändler, der sparsam mit wahrheitsgemäßen Auskünften ist. Ist ja auch nicht einfach: Wenn offen zugegeben wird, dass die Shop-Software gehackt und die Bankverbindung ausgetauscht wurde, könnte ja jemand ein Mitverschulden durch Nutzen unsicherer oder veralteter Programme feststellen - und dann müsste wohl geliefert werden, ohne das Geld erhalten zu haben. Der "hickhack der hier im forum beschrieben wird" sagt also nicht unbedingt etwas über die Qualität des Shops aus. 

Neben eigenen Fehlern wie Zahlendrehern also ein weiteres Risiko beim Überweisen. Bei anderen Zahlungswegen wie Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte besteht die Möglichkeit der Rückbuchung.


----------

